#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-01
<McPeter> yes
 * erUSUL hates that type of "elitist" user...
<[NikO]> LjL, as i know it s a game they play a lot against #gentoofr
<McPeter> erUSUL, +1
<McPeter> erUSUL, it's same with other people ?
<[NikO]> s/people/country ? :)
<McPeter> ehu yes :)
<LjL> afraid it's even worse
<McPeter> -__-
<McPeter> LjL, just for information, now the operator chanel for #ubuntu-fr is #ubuntu-fr-ops ( and not #ubuntu-fr-geeks) we leave old chanel
<McPeter> eu .. chanel's operator ?
<LjL> McPeter: operators' channel
<LjL> McPeter: that's a good idea, gives some consistency with other channels
<McPeter> yes :)
<[NikO]> there is somes changes into operators team, but we are on a transitionnal phase for now
<LjL> by the way, sure keeping the access list hidden is a good idea? (perhaps i asked you already some other time)
<[NikO]> on u-fr ?
<LjL> yes
<[NikO]> hum, well, that should change to, we must rethink lof ot things, i note that
<McPeter> -ChanServ- The PRIVATE flag has been removed for #ubuntu-fr.
<McPeter> done LjL :)
<LjL> it *may* attract troublemakers like this markand and cause some nuances
<LjL> but it also lets other legitimate fellows contact the ops easily, and that can be quite a plus
<[NikO]> thinks too
<McPeter> yes
<[NikO]> hi here
<[NikO]> is there a way to put a quiet / ban to an user with his service registration name ?
<jussi01> [NikO]: his real name?
<jussi01> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<jussi01> [NikO]: have a look there ;)
<[NikO]> like *!?=nick@* ?
<jussi01> yes, you can ban on that, best to ask these questions in #freenode though...
<[NikO]> LjL, PriceChild i have sunday log of #tribugentoo very interressing : http://rafb.net/p/TJuTlR34.html
<[NikO]> around 19:xx
<[NikO]> they begin the same thing again ( ie  #tribugentoo )
<McPeter> LjL,
<LjL> cowards on shell accounts
<[NikO]> they talk again to check which ban we put, and to find solution to attack us again ><
<LjL> [NikO], but again geekounet has been banned without actually doing anything...?
<LjL> won't that just reinforce their feeling that you're "unfair" to them?
<[NikO]> he just come to list ban
<LjL> you mean, to see the banlist?
<LjL> but one can see the banlist without joining
<LjL>  /mode #channel b
<jeremyoiher> Can somebody help me with Hybrid-IRCD?
<pleia2> jeremyoiher: this channel is for irc channel administration, might want to try #ubuntu or a hybrid irc channel/help outlet for ircd configuration
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-03
<Zic> hi, I'm a french moderator in #ubuntu-fr, but I'm also involved in somes part of Ubuntu and Free Software universe and I need to join a lot of channels on Freenode. It's been a while that I'm blocked with my 20 channels on Freenode opened, and I need to /part somes of important to /join others temporarly because of the limit of 20 channels on Freenode. My reasons are sufficient to require a +U ?
<Zic> or do I need something else to require it ?
<jpds> Il est: "+u".
<stdin> Zic: I'd suggest just joining #freenode and asking for it
<Zic> stdin: ok, I'll try it / jpds oops, ok ;)
<jpds> Zic: Je suppose que tu peux parler avec Gary sûr ça - si tout l'autre échouer.
 * jpds checks /topic for LANGs.
<jpds> échoue*
<Zic> jpds: ok thanks ;)
<Zic> so, Gary ? :)
<jpds> Zic: /msg ;-)
<Zic> ok ;)
<[NikO]> hi erUSUL
<[NikO]> no problem with uBOTu-fr ?
<erUSUL> [NikO]: no problems so far... it does few things and does them well XD thanks
<[NikO]> :)
<[NikO]> i change kick system as you perhaps see, replace /kick by /remove ( because with autorejoin the guy will be banned 15 minutes for 2 flood in 10 minutes )
<[NikO]> there is also other op utilities i can explains on -es-ops if you need them :)
<erUSUL> [NikO]: i see you here asking about remove and noticed the change :)
<[NikO]> ok :)
<erUSUL> [NikO]: about other utilities... maybe in the future we can discuss about them it is enough for now... thanks again.
<[NikO]> ok
<[NikO]> you are welcome :)
<trll7> hi, 0131 have problem with installing ubuntu on my sata hard drive
<Myrtti> hi, we handle support requests at #ubuntu
<trll7> hmm ok thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-04
<`crab`> c'e' qualcuno che parla italiano ?
<`crab`> porco dio
<`crab`> !
<nalioth> `crab`: can we help you?
<nalioth> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<`crab`> #ubuntu-it can't join channel (address is banned)
<`crab`> :|
<`crab`> the buttons are missing
<`crab`> minimize,maximize,close
<`crab`> in ubuntu
<`crab`> :\
<`crab`> help me please
<nalioth> `crab`: you can get support in #ubuntu
<`crab`> tnx for all o/
<[NikO]> hi there
<Garfeild> ку
<Garfeild> oh) hi
<[NikO]> someone not affiliated to any loco register #ubuntu-fr-relax
<McPeter> hi
<LjL> [NikO], McPeter: have you tried speaking to the registrant first?
<[NikO]> yes i try actually
<LjL> it might be wasted effort, but it's worth trying
<LjL> [NikO]: what did they say?
<[NikO]> no answer for now, just "why"
<McPeter> nothing actualy
<[NikO]> i explain ubuntu-* is trademark and official channel only
<LjL> uhm i see you changed the owner of -fr* to "FrenchIRCModeratorTeam", do you have a launchpad team for that? it's not linked
<[NikO]> hum, just the wiki page on ubuntu wiki
<[NikO]> LjL, which page we have to edit / changes ?
<McPeter> "FrenchIRCModeratorTeam" <-- eu c'est où ça ?
<[NikO]> sur le wiki d'ubuntu
<McPeter> eu .. le ubuntu.com ?
<LjL> [NikO], McPeter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<McPeter> argl . .cette page
<McPeter> je l'avais oublié
<McPeter> faut qu'on call huats
<[NikO]> we must create an launchpad group for that ?
<McPeter> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrenchTeam
<McPeter> faut qu'on soit ajouté dedans
<[NikO]> je m'ajoute
<McPeter> eu tu t'ajoutes comment ?
<McPeter> j'ai mon compte launchpad mais .. eu
<LjL> no, you don't have to create a launchpad team
<LjL> a wiki page will work
<LjL> launchpad would be better, though
<diroots> hello here, i just heard that it's talking about #ubuntu-fr-relax here and as i just had the idea for it this morning, i'd like to take part of this discussion
<diroots> hello [NikO]
<[NikO]> hello diroots
<[NikO]> diroots, it could be confuse to have #ubuntu-* without official status
<[NikO]> anyway you have no problem to register ##ubuntu-fr-*
<diroots> [NikO], so how can i get an official status?
<[NikO]> perhaps LjL could answer that technical, political part
<diroots> i'm founder of an association promoting linux distributions and especially ubuntu as we install ubuntu on every computers we can get and give to people and/or associations
<[NikO]> which one ?
<diroots> bellinux
<LjL> that sounds very much like things that a LoCo team should do. have you considered merging with the French LoCo Team?
<diroots> what is a LoCo team?
<LjL> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<diroots> we already work with ubuntu-fr during installparties, participating to their installparty and some people from ubuntu-fr participating to our
<LjL> diroots, i don't believe there's supposed to be more than one loco team for a single country (as it wouldn't make a lot of sense, either). you can join forces with the current French team - and become a single team -, or you may keep operating as an unofficial team.
<LjL> diroots: this is a bit beyond the scope of IRC, though, so you may get better information about that in #ubuntu-locoteams
<LjL> PriceChild, please, transfer ownership of #ubuntu-fr-relax to UbuntuIRCCounci1
<diroots> why don't u simply make it diseappear?
<diroots> you're complicating things...
<diroots> bye
#ubuntu-irc 2008-12-05
<Adola> Hello?
<Adola> Can someone PLEASE help meh?
<kes0> Halå varför banna mig i ubuntu-se ?
<polatov> i am sorry
<bazhang> polatov, #ubuntu-women ???
<Myrtti> what are you up to again?
<polatov> but
<bazhang> no but
<bazhang> you were warned not to go there
<polatov> do you spek russian?
<bazhang> yes
<polatov> can i speak on russian?
<bazhang> yes
<polatov> я не призывал чтобы все шли туда
<polatov> я сказал что ubuntu становится mainstream
<polatov> Nastya сказала, что mainstream это когда женщины будут пользоваться ubuntu
<polatov>  ясказал что уже есть канал ubuntu-women
<polatov>  я сказал что уже есть канал ubuntu-women
<polatov> it is all
<bazhang> Вы были предупреждены, не идти туда
<polatov> bazhang, я не ходил туда!
<polatov> посмотрите logs
<Myrtti> we have a web page you know
<Myrtti> you need not to mention the channel
<bazhang> polatov, I can read russian.
<polatov> Myrtti, look logs please
<Myrtti> polatov: [12:14] < polatov>  я сказал что уже есть канал ubuntu-women
<polatov> bazhang, я не ходил на этот канал, был там только один раз
<Myrtti> you don't need to mention the #ubuntu-women channel
<Myrtti> we have webpages
<bazhang> polatov, dont go there, dont talk about others going there.
<polatov> bazhang, ok
<polatov> but why i can not speak about this channel?
<bazhang> не туда
<polatov> what is "mention"?
<elkbuntu> polatov, i think Myrtti want you to go read website, rather than talk about bad things in irc
<bazhang> не собираюсь говорить о там
<bazhang> if you do, that is +b
<polatov> я не говорил bads things!
<polatov> я не говорил bad things!
<bazhang> не претендую. Вы плохие вещи перед
<polatov> я говорил что linux становится очень популярным, и это очень плохо!
<polatov> пользователь Nastya сказала, что он еще не такой популярный, потому что мало женщин его используют
<bazhang> У вас нет оснований ехать туда никогда.
<polatov> bazhang, я не ходил туда!
<polatov> я сказал пользователю Nastya что уже есть женский канал!
<polatov> вы меня не понимаете! (((
<bazhang> сексуальные домогательства никогда OK
<polatov> you don't understand me!
<bazhang> I do.
<bazhang> You
<bazhang> KukMan
<bazhang> Zloy
<polatov> bazhang, я не домогался сексуально!
<polatov> почему вы такое говорите?!
<polatov> единственное за что вы меня можете to ban - только за flood
<bazhang> Вы думаете это смешно шутить.
<polatov> i am flood - it is so
<polatov> bazhang, я не шучу!
<polatov> ok
<polatov> you can not unban me?
<bazhang> женщины там не думаю, что это забавно и приятно.
<polatov> bazhang, когда меня предупредили, я не заходил на тот канал
<polatov> разве это не так?!
<bazhang> они ненавидят его.
<polatov> bazhang, ответьте на мой вопрос пожалуйста
<polatov> разве я заходил на женский канал второй раз?
<bazhang> Вы zloy и kukman думаю, что это смешно, чтобы перейти туда.
<polatov> bazhang,  разве я заходил на женский канал второй раз?
<bazhang> Это не смешно. Не на всех.
<polatov> bazhang, please
<bazhang> KukMan находится рядом.
<polatov> say me
<bazhang> zloy +b
<bazhang> you +b
<bazhang> KukMan soon +b
<polatov> i was on women channel second time?
<bazhang> mau_ +b
<bazhang> everyone who goes there will be +b
<bazhang> dont go there.
<polatov> i don't want to be on that channel
<bazhang> YOU have NO reason to go there, ever.
<polatov> i dont say bad things about that channel
<bazhang> dont talk about that channel
<Myrtti> polatov: don't say about it at all
<Myrtti> polatov: we have webpages
<Myrtti> http://ubuntu-women.org/
<polatov> i saidbad things about all linux distro!!!!
<Myrtti> if you are discussing about ubuntu and women, use that link
<bazhang> не говорим о том, что канал
<polatov> Nastya ask me - why?
<polatov> i said
<Myrtti> you don't need to say a thing about #ubuntu-women irc channel
<bazhang> you can private message her.
<polatov> "because it is mainstream"
<bazhang> сексуальные домогательства не OK
<polatov> nastya said me
<bazhang> говорят анекдоты о сексе не OK
<polatov> mainstream will be if linux use women
<bazhang> that is +b
<elkbuntu> polatov, saying bad things breaks code of conduct.
<elkbuntu> !codeofconduct
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<bazhang> polatov, stop now.
<polatov> i said we have women channel
<Myrtti> why?!
<Myrtti> you don't need to say it
<bazhang> -ru-women
<polatov> Myrtti, why? where is rules?
<polatov> that rule?!!
<bazhang> не спорить об этом
<bazhang> +b will be longer.
<polatov> where is that rule where written about women-channel
<polatov> bazhang, OK
<bazhang> polatov, stop.
<bazhang> dont argue about this any more.
<polatov> я не буду об этом спорить
<polatov> я не буду говорить об этом канале даже своей маме
<Myrtti> polatov: this not a rule
<Myrtti> polatov: it's a polite request
<Myrtti> polatov: please do not mention #ubuntu-women on any channels.
<polatov> but i think your ban it is not right
<Myrtti> polatov: if someone wants to join the channel, they'll find it themself
<polatov> Myrtti, what is "mention"?
<bazhang> Это особая ситуация, потому что от сексуальных домогательств
<polatov> bazhang, я понял, я согласен. это правильно
<Myrtti> polatov: упомянуть
<polatov> bazhang, но прежде чем to ban me, вы должны были меня предупредить, чтобы я не говорил об этом канале
<polatov> Myrtti, thank you
<Myrtti> --> bbl
<polatov> Myrtti, bbl?
<Myrtti> be back later
<polatov> and what about me?
<bazhang> не возвращаться к этому каналу
<polatov> bazhang, и не говорить, правильно?
<bazhang> никогда туда
<bazhang> no.
<bazhang> #ubuntu-women
<polatov> and dont talk about women-channel
<bazhang> correct
<polatov> OK
<polatov> no problem
<bazhang> tell them DONT GO THERE
<bazhang> or will be +b
<polatov> bazhang, ok
<polatov> but you when you banned me
<polatov> it was not right (
<polatov> не было предупреждение
<polatov> bazhang,  i am tell them DONT GO THERE
<bazhang> Вы понимаете полностью сейчас?
<polatov> no problem
<polatov> bazhang, yes
<polatov> i am understand you
<polatov> now
<bazhang> не недоразумение?
<bazhang> you go there = +b
<polatov> yes
<bazhang> OK
<bazhang> последний шанс
<polatov> stop!
<polatov> please
<bazhang> next time is no -b
<polatov> i am sorry, but i think
<polatov> your ban is not correctly
<polatov> your must to ПРЕДУПРЕДИТЬ me, then ban
<bazhang> Я даю вам последний шанс.
<polatov> bazhang, я считаю вы не правы
<polatov> вы говорите как Stalin
<bazhang> После этого, постоянные
<bazhang> no.
<bazhang> now is last chance.
<bazhang> any more problems after now, is permanent.
<polatov> bazhang, я обещаю не говорить об этом канале
<polatov> не говорить плохо об этом канале, etc
<polatov> я обещаю вести себя как good boy
<polatov> но это не правильно "last chance"
<polatov> это нарушает мои права
<bazhang> ok
<polatov> нельзя так говорить
<bazhang> you are now able to /join
<polatov> можно быть ВЕЖЛИВЫМ
<polatov> спасибо
<polatov> thank you
<[NikO]> LjL, ping :)
<LjL> [NikO]: pong
<[NikO]> LjL, sorry for hl ...
<LjL> kennethgt: i know who magicfab is. i'm just saying that typing "/whois magicfab" will show that he's online
<LjL> typing "/whois magicfab magicfab" will also show that he's currently active
<LjL> and typing "/query magicfab" will let you send messages to him
<LjL> no need to ask in #ubuntu whether someone has seen him
<kennethgt> LjL, thanks
<kennethgt> LjL, excuse the inconvenience
<LjL> no problem
<Myrtti> I feel so old and addicted to IRC
<bazhang> Escsun, _kamaz_ was in #ubuntu-women today, after being told not to go there
<bazhang> Escsun, he was warned that it would be +b if he did so
<Escsun> bazhang, aaa ban kamaz ?
<Escsun> bazhang, -> _kamaz_2
<bazhang> Вы были предупреждены, не пойти на этот канал. _kamaz_2
<bazhang>  _kamaz_ (n=faraonxg@91.196.7.26) has joined #ubuntu-women
<bazhang> <_kamaz_> Здравствуйте о прекрасная половина человечества!!!!
<bazhang> <_kamaz_> эээ.......меня кто нибудь слышит?
<_kamaz_2> этого нельзя было делать?
<Escsun> _kamaz_2, он по англиски говорит
<bazhang> после того, как я предупреждал вас не идти
<bazhang> одна неделя + B
<_kamaz_2> не помню чтобы меня ктото предупреждал, но если это было запрещено то извиняюсь
<bazhang> видеть вас на следующей неделе. мы можем говорить в то время.
<Escsun> bazhang, но извенился так что прости ему ...
<kennethgt> lol
<bazhang> Escsun, anyone enters that channel is +b
<_kamaz_2> ребят, да что я плохого сделал??? я никого не оскорбил, не обидел
<Escsun> bazhang, a ...
<bazhang> _kamaz_2, видеть вас на следующей неделе
<_kamaz_2> ну на первый раз то можно же простить
<A4Tech> hm.. And what I miss?
<A4Tech> :)
<JMS32> =)
<bazhang> A4Tech, _kamaz_2 and all the rest were warned not to go into #ubuntu-women and harass the users there.
<bazhang> A4Tech, but he did so anyway.
<bazhang> A4Tech, it is a one week ban.
<A4Tech> understand
<mau_> <A4Tech Приветствую. Можете обьяснить, почему нельзя на тот канал заходить? Я не знаю, может принято во фринод-сети, что на русскоязычном канале оператор не говорит на русском, но не вижу взаимосвязи с заходом на один канал с вопросом "как дела?" и баном на д
<mau_> ругом.
<A4Tech> mau_ дело в том, что недавно был инцендент
<A4Tech> и теперь лучше туда не заходить :)
<Escsun> mau_, тот канал для девушек (#ubuntu-women) ,а так как там строго тока девушки туда и не надо даже заходить
<mau_> а не девушкам-ли решать, кому заходить, кому нет??
<mau_> или в этой сети насратьт на общие правила ирк?
<A4Tech> mau_ объясни это бажангу
<Escsun> mau_, в каждом канале есть свои правила
<mau_> <Escsun> это ясно.
<mau_> <A4Tech> вот как ему обьяснить, если он не говорит на русском?
<Escsun> mau_, по англиски
<mau_> и почему он оператор на русском канале?
<mau_> <Escsun> а если я не знаю английского на таком уровне? как, впрочем, большинство канала #ubuntu-ru
<A4Tech> mau_ так
<A4Tech> теперь слушай что я те говорю
<A4Tech> и не перебивай
<A4Tech> 1. это канал девушек
<A4Tech> 2. недавно туда заходили люди и спамили
<A4Tech> 3. некоторые получили бан на всем фриноде
<A4Tech> 4. туда часто шляются спамить
<A4Tech> 5. туда часто шляются спамить и не только туда именно блин с нашего канала
<A4Tech> 6. поэтому администрация фриноды сделаит на нашим каналом
<A4Tech> 7. не стоит спорить с ними
<JMS32> повтори 6ой пункт...
<A4Tech> следит
<A4Tech> )
<JMS32> ок =)
<mau_> понял, в чём виноват был я, когда схватил бан без предупреждения? Почему нет предупреждения в топиках обоих каналов??  Почему меня банит человек, который не разобрался в ситуации, но мотивирует это 'сэксуальным домогательством', хотя я, зайдя на канал, ни
<mau_>  слова не написал и вышел?? Почему бан я не могу писать в канал, хотя бан снят, но * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel (с) ?
<A4Tech> бан на убунту ру не снят)
<mau_> <bazhang> you can /join #ubuntu-ru
<mau_> <bazhang> you are -b now
<mau_> <mau_> спасибо
<mau_> из лога
<A4Tech> бан - не снят
<mau_> а как обьяснить лог тогда??
<A4Tech> bazhang, you not unban mau_
<bazhang> A4Tech, yes I did
<bazhang> A4Tech, he is in there now.
<A4Tech> bazhang why is it I said that you removed?
<bazhang> A4Tech, he did not know the situation.
<bazhang> A4Tech, so it was my error.
<bazhang> A4Tech, he did not spam there.
<mau_> ладно, разбирайтесь сами..
<bazhang> <dmay> question is we want create channel 'ubuntu-blackjack-and-hookers
<A4Tech> bandzai_, Let us agree with you that in such cases will call me rather than the court itself
<A4Tech> still it is Russian channel
<A4Tech> oh... sorry
<A4Tech> bazhang ^
<bazhang> A4Tech, call you? you were not around.
<A4Tech> I did not have the channel?
<bazhang> you were not in the channel at that time, no.
<bazhang> there were NO operators in that channel except me.
<bazhang> going into -women and spamming/making sex jokes is NEVER ok.
<bazhang> and the users in -ru need to understand this clearly.
<bazhang> сексуальные домогательства никогда OK
<A4Tech> Well then for the future, the first thing to call me or anyone out of the operators of the channel, we do explain that they do. I think your task in the event of a conflict ban them on the channel where they behave badly, and then tell us
<A4Tech> bazhang I understand you
<bazhang> I am not an operator in -women
<bazhang> I am in -ru
<bazhang> they have been told several times not to do that.
<A4Tech> Then call gary
<bazhang> zloy, and KuKman think it is a funny joke still.
<bazhang> and that they did nothing wrong.
<A4Tech> Yes, they understand
<bazhang> polatov has agreed not to return, and understands what he did is wrong.
<bazhang> no.
<bazhang> they are still talking like it is a funny joke.
<A4Tech> but not on our same channel
<A4Tech> to solve problems where they are
<LjL> no, using an #ubuntu* channel for harassing another channel is not acceptable. the operators of that channel must make that very clear.
<A4Tech> understand, I do not like the operator of all channels
<bazhang> A4Tech, the problems are from -ru; they have not been taken care of there.
<bazhang> it happened again TODAY.
<LjL> это не приемлемо для использования Ubuntu канал преследовать другого канала. Это является обязанностью операторов, чтобы остановить, что поведение, когда они заметили.
<bazhang> after repeated warnings.
<A4Tech> 	
<A4Tech> just if people on our channel behaves correctly, I do not see the logic block it wherever we can
<LjL> if people on your channel talk about trolling another channel, that must be stopped.
<A4Tech> stop it where it violates rules
<bazhang> in -ru
<bazhang> that is where it violates rules.
<A4Tech> I prevent breaches on the canal ubuntu-ru
<LjL> saying
<bazhang> planning on attacking another channel comes from -ru
<LjL> "let's go troll another channel"
<LjL> violates rules.
<bazhang> A4Tech, planning in -ru is a breach in -ru
<A4Tech> bazhang I have these people immediately blocked
<A4Tech> where you have the information that the zone ru in the entire blame?
<A4Tech> you translate what people write?
<bazhang> A4Tech, why did those users go into -women and make those comments? and then joke about it as it was happening and afterwards?
<A4Tech> I myself went out there for one name
<bazhang> KukMan changing his name to KukWoman as he was asking to be unbanned?
<A4Tech> Girls and linux strange things:)
<bazhang> its not funny.
<A4Tech> I am not talking about kukman
<bazhang> <A4Tech> Girls and linux strange things:) <--not funny
<A4Tech> personally for me strange that girls are attracted to linux
<A4Tech> and for the sake of interest, too, have talked with them
<Myrtti> personally for me strange that little boys are attracted to linux
<Myrtti> little boys obviously, since they don't know how to behave
<A4Tech> Myrtti I am for them not to answer
<bazhang> right. which I need to take action there.
<Myrtti> no really, we should all be using Windows
<Myrtti> Linux is this marginal thing that strange people use
<Myrtti> it's really ridiculous
<Myrtti> What does Linux have that Windows doesn't?
<Myrtti> silly
<Myrtti> or Macs for that matter!
<A4Tech> Myrtti I ubuntu in 1000 times better windows
<Myrtti> A4Tech: feel free to see the light why women are attracted to Linux
<Myrtti> TADAH!
<A4Tech> Well, yes, it was good. but for me personally is a great rarity
<Myrtti> let me put it this way. There's some very precious flowers, that are protected, their place of growth is held as a secret by authorities so nobody goes to gawk at the plant, tear it from the roots, stomp the surroundings and kill the plant
<Myrtti> beautiful orchids, deep inside rainforests.
<A4Tech> I hope me something to interest you can go to the channel? certainly not start talking about acquaintance, etc. =)
<Myrtti> if the plant is left alone, it has a chance to grow, to pollinate, to spread
<A4Tech> Myrtti oO
<Myrtti> those who are genuinely intrested, will find their way in, learn about the plant first from books, webpages etc
<Myrtti> and not go poking in, shouting, jumping, breaking the rules
<Myrtti> I'm not saying it's forbidden to go look, to talk, to help the plant grow and spread
<Myrtti> but it has to be done carefully.
<Myrtti> Sadly, doing it the right way seems to be really really difficult for most
<A4Tech> You speaker? =)
<A4Tech> you have a question, as if reading from a sheet =)
<Myrtti> question?
<A4Tech> no..
<A4Tech> speak
<A4Tech> fu*ng translate.google.ru =)
<Myrtti> no, it's not a speech, I'm just trying to explain it to you as simply as I can
<A4Tech> you get =)
<A4Tech> If you are using simpler words in his conversation
<A4Tech> it would be easier to talk:)
<Myrtti> A4Tech: if you don't know how to speak English, you have no business in #ubuntu-women anyway.
<Myrtti> A4Tech: it's an English-speaking channel
<Myrtti> A4Tech: the people there don't want to be treated like animals in a zoo.
<A4Tech> what in English is itself
<^A^kira> Myrtti: excuse me for interruption but... u treat animals in a zoo? Doesn't it mean to do that? O.o
<Myrtti> ^A^kira: zoo's aren't actually meant to be places for animal exhibition
<Myrtti> ^A^kira: they're ment to preserve animal species
<Myrtti> atleast nowadays
<Myrtti> ^A^kira: treated like animals in a zoo = people come to eat peanuts, point at finger, look at gaged animals
<Pici> s/gaged/caged/
<A4Tech> =)))
<^A^kira> huh, thats not treating... thats only a show for a ppl
<A4Tech> this is all for education first and foremost
<bazhang> ^A^kira, are you an operator in ubuntu-ru?
<Myrtti> Pici: thanks, my mom is just calling
<Myrtti> Pici: she has gotten a CAT...
<Myrtti> o___O
<^A^kira> bazhang: no, im just curious cuz i worried about what happens in thats channel
<Pici> Myrtti: Guess she can't babysit the cavys anymore then, right?
<^A^kira> in ubuntu-ru i mean
<Myrtti> Pici: they're in their cage anyway
<bazhang> it seems all of -ru is joining here
<JMS32> =)
<^A^kira> not all, only who knows english and care about th channel
<^A^kira> xD
<JMS32> Right =)
<bazhang> сексуальные домогательства никогда OK
<^A^kira> bazhang: huh?
<A4Tech> bazhang curiosity =)
<^A^kira> O.o
<JMS32> ты о чем?
<bazhang> users in -ru
<^A^kira> what exactly do u mean when u say "sexual harassment is never good"
<^A^kira> ?
<bazhang> that is what users from -ru were doing.
<A4Tech> ^A^kira до бап наши добрались)
<^A^kira> A4Tech: до их бап? О,о
<A4Tech> ^A^kira да, до америкосских
<A4Tech> ^A^kira знакомства секс и т.д.
<A4Tech> ^A^kira куча народу забанено уже из за этого
<^A^kira> bazhang: you know, here is the difference between russian and american mentality (and european)
<bazhang> does not matter.
<JMS32> and?
<^A^kira> the stuff u call "sexual harassment" for us it's not more than a small talk
<bazhang> and that is the problem.
<Myrtti> it's not a place for small talk!
<^A^kira> ofcourse im not speaking about "hey babe lets fu&k"... thats kind of ppl not pleased nevermatter where
<bazhang> this is NOT about free speech
<Myrtti> 1) if you don't know English, don't go there
<A4Tech> bazhang it is simply because we perceive you to another
<Pici> Different cultures have different expectations, and all of us need to be aware of that.
<Myrtti> 2) if you don't have anything productive to say there, don't go there
<^A^kira> Pici: u right
<bazhang> dont make those jokes there.
<bazhang> its not funny.
<JMS32> Нашли повод ругаться, блин...
<[Green]> ниачем
<JMS32> Вот и я о том же.
<^A^kira> well... my opinion - we should be polite to each other
<JMS32> Yes, you are absolutly right.
<^A^kira> not to kick/ban every1 just for what they say
<bazhang> yep
<^A^kira> explain ONCE
<^A^kira> no need for more
<bazhang> and that means dont go in there and make that kind of 'small talk'
<^A^kira> and if it doesn't help - kill it
<^A^kira> err... i mean kick him :)
<bazhang> it has been explained several times.
<^A^kira> bazhang: good for me, i'll pass it for -ru channel
<bazhang> and immediately after the last time, someone went in there and did just that.
<bazhang> TODAY
<Myrtti> it's not a place for small talk. It's a place for making more women to use and to develop Ubuntu
<Myrtti> and helping them in that
<Myrtti> by women
<Myrtti> for women
<bazhang> and not a place to harass the users.
<bazhang> and please dont say that you consider that small talk.
<bazhang> THEY DONT
<Myrtti> hey, there's a thought
<^A^kira> well i didn't see the logs
<^A^kira> i just heard stuff from our ppl
<Myrtti> it's not about the cultural difference of what Russians expect the discussion in IRC to be
<Myrtti> it's about what the people in the channel in question expect it to be
<Myrtti> if they say they don't want it there, then they don't.
<Myrtti> it's not a matter of discussion.
<^A^kira> well... u know if u want to make the channel more organized and prevent "harass" u can make it moderated and deVoice the ones who interupts.... but anywhay it's not right to kill line to users
<^A^kira> or kick/ban
<bazhang> that was for repeated ban evading
<bazhang> zloy
<LjL> they will kick/ban, don't worry.
<^A^kira> im not
<LjL> on the #ubuntu-ru side, however, #ubuntu-ru as a whole should NOT encourage, suggest, endorse or just keep talking about messing with another channel.
<Myrtti> ANY channel
<^A^kira> and zloy its another story... have nothing to tell for his defence
<bazhang> he was k-lined
<bazhang> and that was freenode decision.
<^A^kira> bazhang: i heard that not only he was
<^A^kira> ?
<bazhang> who else
<^A^kira> that's what im trying to understand now
<bazhang> kukMan?
<^A^kira> .... you killed lined of KukMan too? o.o
<bazhang> not me.
<^A^kira> why? what have he done?
<bazhang> and I dont know if he was k-lined or not
<LjL> "we" don't k-line anybody.
<LjL> freenode does.
<^A^kira> well freenode it's not AI u know
<LjL> we aren't freenode.
<LjL> we are the ubuntu irc team.
<bazhang> kukman was part of the original group
<^A^kira> i know
<^A^kira> well i'll speak with -ru OPs bout' that
<bazhang> they know
<^A^kira> well, ill do it again :)
<^A^kira> now plz excuse me, i've got to go
<Myrtti> thanks
<^A^kira> it was nice to talk to you, we'll try to do the best
<mau_> так....бан не сняли
<Escsun> mau_, думаешь снимут спрашуй на скока срок
<mau_> я не понял, за чё
<mau_> да и вот полный лог
<mau_> <bazhang> #ubuntu-women
<mau_> <bazhang> y?
<mau_> <mau_> 7
<mau_> * [bazhang] недоступен (I'm busy)
<mau_> <mau_> *?
<mau_> * [bazhang] недоступен (I'm busy)
<mau_> <mau_> я не понял, что ты этим имел ввиду
<mau_> * [bazhang] недоступен (I'm busy)
<mau_> <bazhang> Вы были предупреждены, не идти туда
<mau_> <mau_> ээ...ну я воспринял как шутку. на сколько бан?
<mau_> * [bazhang] недоступен (I'm busy)
<mau_> <mau_> я дождусь ответа на вопрос?
<mau_> * [bazhang] недоступен (I'm busy)
<mau_> <bazhang> Это особая ситуация, потому что от сексуальных домогательств
<mau_> <mau_> если Настя предьявит претензию, то согласен на бан.
<mau_> * [bazhang] недоступен (I'm busy)
<mau_> <bazhang> не возвращаться к этому каналу
<mau_> <mau_> ок
<Escsun> блин ты мог не сюда(
<Escsun> ппц
<mau_> * [bazhang] недоступен (I'm busy)
<mau_> <bazhang> KukMan, polatov, zloy
<mau_> <bazhang> +b
<mau_> <bazhang> you can /join #ubuntu-ru
<mau_> <bazhang> you are -b now
<mau_> <mau_> спасибо
<mau_> * [bazhang] недоступен (I'm busy)
<mau_>  
<mau_> * Загружен протокол от Fri Dec  5 15:38:38 2008
<mau_>  мм
<mau_> прошу обратить внимание на это : <mau_> <bazhang> Это особая ситуация, потому что от сексуальных домогательств
<mau_> <mau_> <mau_> если Настя предьявит претензию, то согласен на бан.
<mau_> <mau_> * [bazhang] недоступен (I'm busy)
<mau_> <mau_> <bazhang> не возвращаться к этому каналу
<mau_> <mau_> <mau_> ок
<mau_> <mau_> * [bazhang] недоступен (I'm busy)
<mau_> <mau_> <bazhang> KukMan, polatov, zloy
<mau_> <mau_> <bazhang> +b
<mau_> <mau_> <bazhang> you can /join #ubuntu-ru
<mau_> <Escsun> да, я знаю, что такое пестебин)
<Escsun> ппц
<Escsun> ты знаешь скока на флудил здесь?
<LjL> what the
<LjL> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mau_> <Myrtti> it's not about the cultural difference of what Russians expect the discussion in IRC to be
<mau_> <Myrtti> 1) if you don't know English, don't go there
<Myrtti> LOL WHAT?
<mau_> нацизм?"
<Myrtti> why are you pasting that here?
<Myrtti> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> kthxplz
<Pici> mau_: The Ubuntu channels have rules, don't expect free speech everywhere.
<mau_> <Myrtti> its not a   english net
<Myrtti> mau_: #ubuntu-women is English only channel
<Pici> Just like #ubuntu is an english only channel.
<mau_> <Pici> those topic must worning users
<mau_> <Pici> what about #ubuntu-ru??
<Pici> mau_: *I* know thats a russian channel because of the country code.
<Myrtti> [20:51] [freenode] -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-women] Welcome to Ubuntu  Women. Please read our guidelines for use of this channel:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines
<Myrtti> English, please
<Myrtti>     *
<Myrtti>       #ubuntu-women is an English language channel. If you speak in another language in #ubuntu-women, you will be redirected to the appropriate Ubuntu channels in other languages.
<Pici> "#ubuntu-women is an English language channel. If you speak in another language in #ubuntu-women, you will be redirected to the appropriate Ubuntu channels in other languages. "
<Pici> That too
<Myrtti> that's what the chanserv gives when you join the channel
<Pici> #ubuntu has a similar message in their topic and guidelines.
<mau_> <Pici> why i had been baned on #ubuntu-ru?
<mau_> #ubuntu-ru is a sister-chanel of   #ubuntu-women????
<Pici> mau_: I think we got confused here, nevermind me.
<Myrtti> I doubt Pici knows the answer since he's not an op there
<Myrtti> mau_: 20:54] [freenode] ~~~ channels : #ubuntu-irc #ubuntu-ru-offtopic #ubuntu-ru
<Myrtti> you don't seem to be banned?
<mau_> #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<Myrtti> I don't know then...
<Myrtti> *shrug*
<LjL> is muted
<Myrtti> probably yes
<mau_> ?
<LjL> no not probably, is
<Myrtti> LjL: I wouldn't know, I'm not on the channel... ;-)
<LjL> Myrtti: /mode #ubuntu-ru b
<Myrtti> wow
<Myrtti> learn something new every day
<Myrtti> or in my case, two new things
<A4Tech> as a conversation?
<Myrtti> ... ?
<A4Tech> Oh, you look ban list? :)
<Myrtti> didn't know you can look at it while not being on the channel
<Myrtti> the other new thing I learned was that only blind can be official massagists in South Korea.
<A4Tech> massagists is what?
<Myrtti> массажистка
<A4Tech> but what you have said? -- "the other new thing I learned was that only blind can be official massagists in South Korea."
<Myrtti> just for...
<Myrtti> ok
#ubuntu-irc 2009-11-30
<almagest_divine> hey
<almagest_divine> how to get a cloak?
<Flannel> almagest_divine: Are you an Ubuntu member?
<almagest_divine> Flannel: can you please elaborate on being an ubuntu member?
<almagest_divine> i dont think so. i am not involved in developing a project.
<almagest_divine> i hope a member develops some part of a project.
<Flannel> !member | almagest_divine
<ubottu> almagest_divine: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<Flannel> That's if you want an ubuntu cloak, if you're just looking for an unaffiliated cloak, there's a bit of it in the freenode faq I believe,
<Flannel> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<almagest_divine> as far as contribution to the ubuntu community is concerned, i have spread the information about ubuntu to many people around me.
<almagest_divine> given many cds to people and taught them how to use the os.
<almagest_divine> the link says that if i have contributed to ubuntu in any way, then i can be a member. right?
<almagest_divine> Flannel: i am on the ubuntu-qa list
<Flannel> almagest_divine: There's a process, but yes you can apply for membership.
<Flannel> The criteria are your contribution must be significant and sustained
<almagest_divine> Flannel: the criteria says about advocacy. i have always advocated for the use of ubuntu and as a result many people in my area have adopted to using ubuntu and left windows and mac. isnt that sufficient?
<Flannel> almagest_divine: I never meant to imply what you had done wasn't enough.  But you do have to go through the approval process outlined on that page, or here in more detail: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<almagest_divine> how to decrypt the gpg message?
<jussi01> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<almagest_divine> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<almagest_divine> i have a yahoo mail account. how do i decrypt the text in my yahoo id?
<almagest_divine> and thank you Flannel.
<almagest_divine> how to decrypt the gpg text in my yahoo mail?
<almagest_divine> jussi01: can you help?
<nigel_nb> hey, is the log bot problem fixed?
<nigel_nb> does anyone know?
<almagest_divine> log problem?
<nigel_nb> to be more precise, irclogs.ubuntu.com is not getting updated.  I'm not sure if its a known issue.  If its not, I'd like to bring it to the IRC Team's attention
<Flannel> nigel_nb: see /topic :)
<nigel_nb> Flannel: thanks :)
<Flannel> nigel_nb: I unfortunately don't think there's anything that most of us can do about it, except wait
<nigel_nb> Flannel: oh, kewl :)
<Guest17398> I would like my ban on #ubuntu-nl to be removed
<bazhang> Guest17398, you will need to message the operator who banned you and discuss
<Pici> Guest17398: Do you know who banned you?
<Guest17398> I am already an old partly demented person
<Guest17398> Pici ^
<Pici> JanC: ping?
<Guest17398> maybe it was JanC yes
<JanC> let's check why you were banned and by whom...
<Pici> JanC: Thanks
<JanC> you were banned by wdh
<rgreening> anyone notice no irc logs for last coup0le of days?
<rgreening> jussi01: ^
<Pici> rgreening: I believe that the issue has been reported to rt
<rgreening> 28-30th
<topyli> rgreening, yes. it's even in the channel topic
<rgreening> ah.. never noticed. ty
<rgreening> my bad
<rgreening> :)
<topyli> you broke it? curses!
<rgreening> quassel truncates the topic...
<rgreening> heh
<topyli> then you have the nerve to come here and make sure others have noticed :)
<jpds> Known issue.
<jpds> rgreening: Logs back.
<rgreening> cool. ty
* jussi01 changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | This is NOT a support channel, support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions. | Logging for the main channels is now fixed!
<jussi01> Seeker`: perhaps more appropriate here, scottk was after a mootbot for #kubuntu-devel tomorrow, any chance of that happening?
<Seeker`> err, depends on whether it is behaving or not
<jussi01> ahh :)
<jussi01> oh dear, actually meeting is in 20
<jussi01> mins
<jussi01> Seeker`: any chance of throwing it in there?
<Seeker`> doing my best
<jussi01> thanks
<jussi01> much appreciated
<Seeker`> it isn't joining channels :/
<Seeker`> jussi01: the bot is in #ubuntu-meeting, which may work
<Seeker`> but I can't make it join channels at the moment
<jussi01> evil
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-01
<pilif12p> im just wondering, why are all the floodbots in #ubuntu now?
<elky> they always were...
<pilif12p> oh
<pilif12p> then they're fighting...
<pilif12p> :p
<pilif12p> Why is there more than one?
<elky> pilif12p, in case of netsplits
<pilif12p> ah
<pilif12p> i see
<pilif12p> one for each server?
<elky> not quite
<elky> there'd be like 15 floodbots if that were the case
<elky> (there's not)
<pilif12p> oh
<pilif12p> mozilla only has 2 server... but i guess freenode is about 5x bigger then moznet
<elky> um... and then some.
<pilif12p> heh
<pilif12p> 49971 users on when i joined
<pilif12p> (here)
<pilif12p> 1302 (There)
<cyphermox> hi, could somebody please set up my cloak as ubuntu/member? my LP profile is here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl
<Pici> cyphermox: Sure thing
<Pici> cyphermox: Is ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.active.cyphermox okay?
<Pici> Thats usually how we setup dual cloaks
<cyphermox> Pici, yes, it is
 * m4v is lightly annoyed how some spanish LoCo channels are even less moderated than u-es
<Pici> cyphermox: sorry for the long wait, I'm doing a few things at once, it shouldnt be much longer.
<cyphermox> Pici, no worries, I'm quite busy here too :)
<Pici> cyphermox: You're all set. Congrats
<cyphermox> thanks
<DJones> Hi, Just had an email come through on the Ubuntu IRC mailing list headed Kindly Enroll sent from bhagat.taran@***.com Does anybody know what its for, there's no message, just the title
<jussi01> DJones: I dont think its anything to worry about.
<Mamarok> the same guy who asks people to fill in a birthday list?
<Pici> Theres nothing in the message... weird.
<DJones> I thought it looked like spam to be honest
<jpds> Organization: dimondmines - weird.
<DJones> Presumably I'm not the only person receiving it, if its gone to the list, i guess every subscriber has had it
<Pici> DJones: it didn't drop into mailman's spam queue so we didn't get a chance to catch it before it hit the real list
<DJones> Pici: Sounds a reasonable explanation, I'll treat it with the respect it deserves and press delete
<Pici> DJones: Thats what I did
<DJones> Thanks for checking anyway
<m4v> *sighs*
<m4v> d-coy doesn't want to stop highlighting/insulting me in several ubuntu channels, does any op want to talk with him?
<JanC> m4v: you best ask the ops of those channels (I'm not sure which channels you're talking about)
<JanC> or at least tell us which channels
<m4v> eh, then it would be just #kubuntu, the other channels are LoCo and doesn't have much op presence
<m4v> he's taking revenge over a ban I gave him in #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<m4v> "revenge"
<JanC> is #kubuntu managed bij the Ubuntu IRC team?
<JanC> apparently it is
<m4v> I guess i should go to #ubuntu-ops, I thought I wasn't needed
<m4v> it*
<JanC> m4v: you can try #ubuntu-ops for #kubuntu
<JanC> well, I guess this channel might be okay too
<m4v> yeah, but I'll only get him stop in #kubuntu, where he justs highlights me, in #ubuntu-mx he's a lot more rude
<JanC> for #ubuntu-mx ask the -mx ops
<Pici> #kubuntu-ops actually forwards to #ubuntu-ops
<m4v> JanC: I know that. there's none at the moment
<m4v> just a bot
<JanC> might be useful if they got more ops then  ;)
<JanC> although, I'm the only op in #ubuntu-be currently, so I shouldn't tell any other locoteam that  ;)
<JanC> well, me & freenode staff in case of emergency
<m4v> JanC: ok, problem solved at least in #kubuntu, thanks for your concern
<m4v> now I should hunt down fetova for #u-mx
<JanC> m4v: there are several other peopel with operator rights on the -mx channel
<JanC> you can use the following command to get a list: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-mx list
<m4v> JanC: thanks, but usually I don't see the other ops, and I know fetova better.
<m4v> of course if I see one I will contact
<JanC> seems like "maggit", "leonel" & "MaoP" are registered as the main ops; if they are never on-line, then ubuntu-mx might want to change that to somebody who's on-line more often...
<JanC> but whatever
<JanC> not my business I suppose  ;)
<topyli> looks like i need a new cloak. Pici?
<Pici> topyli: sure!
<topyli> Pici, what do i do? reconnect?
 * topyli needs to find his irssi
 * erUSUL hands topyli a copy of his irssi. it is free software after all
<Pici> topyli: You won't need to do anything... but there needs to be a freenode staffer around first so that they can process my request.
<Pici> topyli: wooo
<topyli> i like the "won't need to do anything" part
<topyli> ohhh. thanks
<Pici> topyli: congrats again, you deserve it
<topyli> thanks for your support, very valuable
<JanC> hm, wouldn't it be good to check the #ubuntu* channels for chanserv access list sanity?
<tsimpson> JanC: that's one of the objectives we discussed at UDS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Roadmaps/Lucid/IRCCouncil
<JanC> tsimpson: I was also thinking about channels not managed by the IRC team
<JanC> currently, some channels have 1 or 2 out of 10 people listed who are around sometimes
<tsimpson> JanC: LoCo channels control their own access lists, for all other channels it's IRC Council
<JanC> well, that's not true
<tsimpson> though the effort will be on "core" channels
<tsimpson> JanC: what's not true about it?
<JanC> most "core" channels have their own access list currently
<tsimpson> currently, yes. but soon we'll use LP teams
<JanC> if you include core developer channels
<JanC> ah, okay
<JanC> "currently" is what I was looking at  ;)
<tsimpson> all core operators will be given access to all core channels, with capability for channel-specific ops too
<tsimpson> it get's a little complicated there ;)
<tsimpson> but we plan on getting the bot (ubottu) to manage the access lists, pulled directly from LP teams
<JanC> well, it's easy enough to add the freenode staff & irc council people to ops currently
<JanC> or ubuntu members (cloaked)
<tsimpson> but not all ubuntu members should be ubuntu operators :)
<JanC> but that's not always exactly what most people want
<JanC> yeah, right
<tsimpson> we'll be making a team for core operators, ones who should be ops in all core channels. there'll also be teams for specific channels, which the core team will also be a part of
<JanC> there are a lot of ubuntu members I respect for their skills, but being an op is not always their strength  ;)
<tsimpson> so the bot will simply pull all all members (and sub-members) of a channels team, and update the access list from there
<tsimpson> well, "simply" isn't quite true atm
<tsimpson> but eventually, that's the goal
<JanC> I'll keep an eye on it  ;)
<JanC> garrythefish (n=fisher@unaffiliated/garrythefish) has been spamming several channels with anti-female messages
<jpds> JanC: Reported to staff.
<jpds> tomaw: ^^
<tomaw> jpds: I removed him
<JanC> jpds: yeah, I know you saw already in -server
<jpds> tomaw: Woohoo.
<JanC> thanks tomaw
<tomaw> np
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-02
<AlanBell> hi all
<AlanBell> as I am now an Ubuntu member apparently I can have an IRC cloak. I didn't know I wanted one of these, or what one was. Is there any information on why such a thing would be desireable?
<bazhang> AlanBell, do you have a link to your launchpad page
<AlanBell> http://launchpad.net/~alan-dominux
<tsimpson> AlanBell: for general information on the cloak, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks and check the difference between /whois AlanBell, and /whois tsimpson
<AlanBell> thanks, I think I understand now.
<AlanBell> ok, so can I have one please?
<Pici> AlanBell: Do you have an email address tied to your nickserv account? /msg nickserv info    will tell you (I don't need to know what it is, just that its there)
<AlanBell> yes I do
<Pici> AlanBell: Okay, one moment then
<Pici> AlanBell: You're all set. Congrats again :)
<AlanBell> so I am! thanks :-)
<ebel> We are looking for a lost child, I wonder if anyone can help get the little feller back
<ebel> His name is ubotu and he was last seen in the #ubuntu-ie channel.
<ebel> But he's not there anymore :(
<czajkowski> aloha
<niko> hi
<Pici> ebel: Was it ubottu or one of the other ubot# clones?
<ebel> Pici: ubot3 IIRC
<czajkowski> Pici: which bot does the logging ?
<Pici> czajkowski: ubuntulog
<Pici> czajkowski: or locobot_# for loco channels
<ebel> we had ubot3
<ebel> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2009/11/01/%23ubuntu-ie.html See there he is at the start
<czajkowski> Pici: are loco channels required to be logged do you know
<Pici> ebel: awww.  Okay, let me see what I can do.
<Pici> czajkowski: I don't know actually.
<czajkowski> Pici: trying to find that out
<ebel> Pici: thanks :)
<ebel> I can't remember when ubot* was last there, but it was there recently.
<ibuclaw> Hi, I got a successful application to become an Ubuntu Member yesterday, and have been advised that I can update my cloak here.
<ibuclaw> This is my LP page: https://launchpad.net/~tinivole
<niko> Pici: o^
<Pici> aye aye
<ebel> hey ibuclaw  :)
<ibuclaw> hey ebel :)
<Pici> ibuclaw: We normally setup users with ubuntu/member/$ircaccount your's is set to tinivole. Is that what you wanted, if not, please use /msg nickserv set accountname ibuclaw
<ibuclaw> okie, thanks - I'll do that.
<ibuclaw> Pici, done.
<Pici> niko: could you please setup ibuclaw with ubuntu/member/ibuclaw ?
<niko> yes
<niko> done
<Pici> ibuclaw: Congrats! you're all set.
<ibuclaw> thank you kindly Pici niko
<niko> you're welcome
<ibuclaw> just close/re-open I take it.
<czajkowski> Pici: were you to set up a RT and cc me for a logging bot in -ngo ?
<Pici> czajkowski: I did.
<czajkowski> didnt get any email :(
<ibuclaw> thanks again.
<Pici> czajkowski: https://rt.ubuntu.com/Ticket/Display.html?id=8553
<czajkowski> Pici: thank you
<Pici> ebel: I've sent something out to the person who hosts that bot. Hopefully he'll get back to me soon. If not, we can get one of the other bot clones into the channel.
<czajkowski> Pici: thanks for your help with this
<ebel> Cool.
<czajkowski> _marx_: aloha :)
<_marx_> hey
<_marx_> hum, i have a log of this channel from when we switched the names around
<czajkowski> _marx_: you may want to start off by saying which channel :)
<_marx_> yep it was ages ago, ubuntu-northcarolina > ubuntu-us-nc
<Pici> Okay? What seems to be the issue?
 * _marx_ from nc loco team and want to get the locobot in our channel
<Pici> _marx_: Go ahead and email a request to admin@ubuntu-eu.org indicating that you'd like #ubuntu-us-nc logged.
<Pici> I'm actually going to check with them if they'd like us (IRC Council) to manage the logging requests in the future.
<_marx_> thanks Pici will do
<Pici> Do any of you think we should be managing the requests for channel logging and getting those to the proper contacts?
<Pici> wrong channel :P
<Pici> er
<_marx_> one more question: where's the fine manual for adding ops to a channel?
<mkv> /msg chanserv help flags
<mkv> _marx_: ^
<Pici> _marx_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/CreatingChannels See the part about populating the channel access list
 * _marx_ looking
<czajkowski> _marx_: did you get sorted?
<_marx_> yes czajkowski
<czajkowski> _marx_: excellent
<_marx_> seems like there was something else but it's not coming to me now
<czajkowski> _marx_: the locobot and the ops ?
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-03
<ubot2> virtuald called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-04
<scunizi> I am having problems locating the logs for #ubuntu in http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/12/03/  I see everything except #ubuntu.. can anyone point me to the right file?
<nhandler> scunizi: ubuntulog is not in #ubuntu, so it is not being logged to irclogs.ubuntu.com. You can confirm that no log exists there by visiting http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/12/03/%23ubuntu.txt (and noting the error)
<scunizi> thanks.
<nhandler> You are welcome scunizi
<scunizi> that seems to be the day I've been looking for :( .. too bad it isn't there..
<scunizi> nhandler: do you know if freenode logs it's channels like ##linux or #ubuntu?
<m4v> I think somebody mentioned that irseek logged #ubuntu
<scunizi> m4v: is that irseek.com .net ?? I haven't heard of that one.
<m4v> beats me, maybe google can help
<scunizi> k
<nalioth> scunizi: Freenode has a "no public logging" policy
<nalioth> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<scunizi> nalioth: been to that link.. looks like there was an error logging yesterday.. :( .. irseek.com has logged up to 2008/8
<nalioth> scunizi: sorry, i thought there was more to the link  :(
<jpds> ubunutlog is not in #ubuntu ?
<jussi01> hrm, that needs fixing
<jussi01> jpds: could you file a rt for it?
<jpds> jussi01: Sure.
<ubot2> JulSkum called the ops in #ubuntu-se ()
<ubot2> Jultomten called the ops in #ubuntu-se (einand)
<andol> Hmm, just some people trying out the !ops command in #ubuntu-se, sory about that
<jpds> andol: No problem.
<andol> jpds: By the way, is there a good way to get some kind of instruction from ubot2 on what commands it accepts, how to add factoids etc?
<jpds> andol: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots#Using%20Ubottu is your firriend.
<andol> jpds: thanks
<hggdh> can someone please kick ubot4 on #ubuntu-bugs?
<Pici> hggdh: already poked someone about it :)
<Pici> or rather, I just did.
<hggdh> heh. forgot you are usually on both places, sorry
<pleia2> LjL: <with classroom admin hat on> yes, an irc session would be great! :) not much on the schedule at this moment, so just let me know
<LjL> pleia2: ok :)
<topyli> i could sign MenZa's mail pretty much word for word, and would join such a session :)
<tsimpson> something like ^ is part of my wishlist of reforms
 * MenZa nods
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-05
<TrekCaptainUSA> a question for the IRC ops:
<TrekCaptainUSA> any reason why the #ubuntu room lags?
<elky> TrekCaptainUSA, that's probably your client (or internet connection) throttling the pace of messages
<elky> le sigh
<declanmg> Hi folks, just wondering what should I should go about applying for a irc cloak as an ubuntu member?
<declanmg> Ok, that was the worst grammer ever! But hopefully you get the gist of it!
<m4v> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newmember
<m4v> declanmg: if you're a member already then paste your launchpad page and wait a bit
<declanmg> cheers. am a member. back in a sec.
<declanmg> https://launchpad.net/~declanmg
<tsimpson> jussi01 or Pici ^
<declanmg> tsimpson: Just to clarify, are you saying I need to put a pic on my launchpad page?
<declanmg> Not that I mind doing that, just curious.
<tsimpson> declanmg: no, those are the people who can get the cloak set up for you
<m4v> haha
<declanmg> tsimpson:  Do I need to contact them or are the wheels set in motion?
<tsimpson> declanmg: just wait here a while
<m4v> declanmg: nope, just wait a bit
<declanmg> m4v: :-) When I saw 'pici' and the arrow to my page I just put 2 +2 together and got about 10!
<tsimpson> it's the nick of one of the IRC Council
<declanmg> no worries. I'll be round for a bit.
<declanmg> off for a cup of tea.
<jussi01> staff, please cloak declanmg with a ubuntu/member cloak :)
<jussi01> nalioth: niko etc^^
<declanmg> Cool. I think that's worked. Is that all I need to do?
<tsimpson> yep, you're all set
<declanmg> Great. That was pretty easy. Thanks very much folks. And no pictures :-)
<tsimpson> this isn't MSN, we don't care what you look like ;)
<declanmg> tsimpson: Ha ha! You're better off me staying pic-less. Less like to scare people away!
 * declanmg now has a cloak. All he needs is a dagger...
#ubuntu-irc 2009-12-06
<McPeter> hi
<McPeter> member here can "control" launchpad account ?
<tsimpson> McPeter: no
<McPeter> :'(
<jpds> McPeter: You'll have to wait for a LOSA.
<jpds> McPeter: The reason it takes a while is because of.....
<jpds> !weekend | McPeter
<ubottu> McPeter: It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<McPeter> jpds, eu ..
<McPeter> it's not for help
<McPeter> but yesterday i found 2 account on launchpad
<McPeter> and on this 2 accounts contain pedophil link
<jpds> Same thing applys, 'tis a $weekend, a lot of people are out resting.
<McPeter> yes i understand
<elky> launchpad problems should be reported to #launchpad anyway, shouldn't they?
<jpds> I'm sure someone will get back to you tomorrow.
<McPeter> elky, i report on #launchpad and mail ..
<McPeter> but i try here to ..
<elky> McPeter, then you've already done everything you need to do :)
<McPeter> just in case
<jpds> McPeter: Did you file a launchpad question about it?
<McPeter> i use email .. because i won't post on public area
<McPeter> rhaaa … sh** i founr a new account with the same link :\
<McPeter> s/founr/found
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-06
<heavylildude> hi all
<heavylildude> i'm looking for ubuntu-indonesia channel?
<Pici> heavylildude: Thats #ubuntu-id
<heavylildude> sorry if this is inappropriate questions
<Pici> Nope, its a fine question for here.
<heavylildude> aah thanks
<rusivi> Hello may I please have a Ubuntu Cloak? Launchpad profile -> https://launchpad.net/~rusivi2
<rusivi> I was referred to this channel by -> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-cloaks
<k1l> Pici, jussi , nhandler , topyli , tsimpson  one of them should be the right guy for the job
<cdbs> rusivi: I don't see that you are an Ubuntu Member
<cdbs> !membership | rusivi
<ubottu> rusivi: Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Pici> Agreed, sorry :(
<rusivi> cdbs/Pici: K let me check that thanks
<cdbs> Pici: Are there any types of cloaks for non-members? The ~ubuntu-irc-cloaks team description has a tone which may give the impression that there are some
<Pici> cdbs: There are not.
<Pici> The only Ubuntu cloaks that exist are those for members and those for official Ubuntu bots.
<cdbs> Pici: Then it would be better to modify the team description
<tsimpson> cdbs: which part do you find confusing?
<cdbs> tsimpson: Alternatively, you can apply for membership to this team, but please specify your Launchpad address and your freenode nickname in the application request, and ensure that the nickname is set up as per all steps recommended at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup"
<Pici> Hrm.
<tsimpson> that could be misinterpreted, yeah
<cdbs> Anyone reading the para for the first time might feel like that
<rusivi> cdbs: I definitely feel confused as e-mailing the ubuntu-irc-cloaks team was about to be my next move...
<rusivi> tsimpson: ^
<tsimpson> I think moving that sentence should be all that's required: "If you are an Ubuntu Member and would like a cloak, you can ask in the freenode channel #ubuntu-irc. Alternatively, you can apply for membership to this team, but please specify your Launchpad address and your freenode nickname in the application request, and ensure that the nickname is set up as per all steps recommended at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup. You can find more
<tsimpson> information about ubuntu cloaks at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks .
<cdbs> tsimpson: I think that part was existant from the time this team was Moderated and not Restricted
<Pici> I think that we should remove the mention of people applying for the team.
<cdbs> Now that its restricted, there is no way for a person to apply but come on this channel
<cdbs> Pici: +1
<tsimpson> yepp
<rusivi> tsimpson: I like the suggestion, the only thing that would eliminate further ambiguity would be -> "If you are an Ubuntu Member ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership ) and would like a cloak, you can ask in the freenode channel #ubuntu-irc. Alternatively, you can apply for membership to this team, but please specify your Launchpad address and your freenode nickname in the application request, and ensure that the nickname is set up
<rusivi>  as per all steps recommended at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup. You can find more information about ubuntu cloaks at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks."
<tsimpson> I didn't realise that you actually cannot apply to the team, so the sentence should be removed altogether
<cdbs> rusivi: There is no way to apply, so removing is the best choice
<rusivi> cdbs: sounds good!
<cdbs> The only way to get a cloak is to come to this channel and ask for a cloak, and henceforth you will be checked if you are Ubuntu member
<jussi> lubotu3: join #ubuntu-rs
<vorian> can we get kubuntu cloaks
<vorian> i see, the whole ignore and hope someone else answers routine
<IdleOne> vorian: I think you need to ask a Kubuntu group contact about that
<IdleOne> not sure who they are, #kubuntu-ops maybe can help?
<vorian> IdleOne: there are no kubuntu gc's
<IdleOne> hmm
<IdleOne> what does the kubuntu membership wiki say?
<vorian> the irc council executed a coup
<IdleOne> lol
<vorian> nothing
<vorian> :
<IdleOne> kubuntu has it's own council
<m4v> kubuntu members don't use the regular ubuntu/member cloaks?
<Pici> I don't recall the last time we gave out a Kubuntu cloak.
<m4v> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Membership mentions  you can request an "ubuntu/members/your_nick" cloak
<m4v> though there's a typo in the "members" part ...
<jussi> Im pretty sure it was policy to only give out ubuntu/member cloaks.
<jussi> I dont think we currently have any kubuntu cloaks - and the policy was in place because if we go giving out kubuntu/member, then we need to do xubuntu/member edubuntu/member etc (possibly other reasons also, but I need to double check)
<Pici> /who kubuntu/member/* doesn't report anything for me.
 * vish thinks vorian asked this similar question about 6months back.. ;) 
<vish> when previously asking for the /ubuntu/member cloak
<vish> err, rather when switching cloaks
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-07
<nhandler> jussi: That was my understanding as well. I know we discussed this when we talked about having role-based cloaks (i.e. ubuntu/op/foo)
<IdleOne> eww at the ubuntu/op/foo
<rww> indeed
<vorian> can i ha
<vorian> grr
<vorian> vish, i was just messing around :P
<vish> vorian: typical kubuntu folk..  ;)
 * vish hides from the Na'vi
<stgraber> howdy, anyone here who happens to have the old topic of #ubuntu-meeting ?
<stgraber> and could restore it :)
<Pici> stgraber: sure
<stgraber> Pici: thanks
<stgraber> bye everyone
<Yaron-Heb> Hey, I was elected by the board of member to be an Ubuntu Member and fellow members told me I can get a Cloak, is this true?
<moshe742> hey, can i have the ubuntu cloak? i am a member of ubuntu already
<guntbert> Yaron-Heb: yes, if I remember correctly you have to provide a link to your launchpad page
<Yaron-Heb> https://launchpad.net/~sh-yaron
<topyli> moshe742: yours too please
<moshe742> mine is https://edge.launchpad.net/~moshegrey
<Yaron-Heb> Anything else I should add?
<topyli> staff around? can we get ubuntu/member cloaks for Yaron-Heb and moshe742 please?
<topyli> Yaron-Heb: no, you look fine
<ronnie_vd_c> i just became ubuntu member, can i get the member cloak?
<ronnie_vd_c> https://launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c
<topyli> ronnie_vd_c: soon as we can catch some staff :)
<ronnie_vd_c> ok, thanks topyli
<topyli> staff, Yaron-Heb, moshe742 and ronnie_vd_c up for ubuntu/member cloaks when you have a moment please :)
<tsimpson> VorTechS, tomaw: one of you about?
<testcees> testcees, also politely ask for a ubuntu/member cloak ;)
<tsimpson> testcees: hi, mind if I /msg you?
<tsimpson> Yaron-Heb, moshe742: You (both) are now all set with ubuntu/member/ cloaks, congrats
<Yaron-Heb> Thank you!
<topyli> Ronnie is still up
<moshe742> thank you!
<Ronnie> yes
<Ronnie> just changed nick
<tsimpson> ah, I didn't notice you rejoin
<topyli> https://launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c
<Ronnie> yes, thats me
<tsimpson> Ronnie: do you mind if we give you an ubuntu/member/ronnie cloak, or do you want to keep ronnie-vc-d?
<Ronnie> good question
<Ronnie> lets do the ronnie
<tsimpson> ok
<Ronnie> thanks tsimpson
<tsimpson> oh no, my staffer has disappeared
<tsimpson> niko: poke
<tsimpson> yay
<tsimpson> Ronnie: all set
<Ronnie> thx
<tsimpson> you don't have to quit when you get/change a cloak btw :)
<Ronnie> oh, didnt know
<hyperair> tsimpson: you don't? i thought it doesn't get set until you reconnect
<tsimpson> it applies instantly
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> i see
<tsimpson> the server sends a fake quit message and a rejoin
<hyperair> ah i see
<tsimpson> see the "... has quit (Changing host)" messages above
<hyperair> i don't remember mine applying instantly when i first requested it.
<hyperair> is it something new?
<tsimpson> well, I don't remember if it was the same with hyperiron (the old IRCd), but with the newer ircd-seven it "just works"
<topyli> these modern interwebs chatty servers!
<testcees> tsimpson, please msg me
<cees> changed my nickname for a  international (English) reason. Is there someone available to give me a ubuntu/member cloak?
<tsimpson> cees: there we go, you're all set
<cees> thanks
<cees> thanks a lot, confirm that my whois is ok now!  :)
<Yaron-Heb> hey guys! I can't access my people.ubuntu.com account, do I need to submit any SSH key besides the one listed under my LP account?
<JanC> Yaron-Heb: you might want to ask in #canonical-sysadmins, or maybe wait a bit (it might take some time to create that account)
<Yaron-Heb> I'll do that tomorrow, thank you!
<JanC> Yaron-Heb: also, check the wiki pages about membership if they don't contain any info on this
<Yaron-Heb> JanC: checked several times, nothing there...
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-08
<nhandler> Yaron-Heb: FYI https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PeopleUbuntuCom
<Yaron-Heb> nhandler: noticed, I guess you wrote it ☺ but still nothing there
<Pici> I wouldn't expect it to be done immediately.
<Yaron-Heb> yeah, me either, on the other hand Ddorda can't access his account either
<Pici> I didn't even know I had one until a long time after I became a member.
<Yaron-Heb> I got one from Fedora when I became a member there and now I found it really necessary, this is why I want to use it
<tsimpson> I'd guess it's a cron job that adds the accounts from LP, give it until tomorrow
<JanC> a cron job makes sense
<Yaron-Heb> no probs, I'll wait until then
<nhandler> Hmm...I thought they mentioned it there. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEmail says the email script runs every 2 days, so I'd wait at least that long for people.ubuntu.com (if I remember, I'll poke around and try and get a better answer to put on the wiki)
<hyperair> oi
<hyperair> er
<hyperair> any ops here?
<hyperair> someone's spamming #ubuntu-devel
<avelldiroll> hyperair: you might have more luck finding ops in #ubuntu-ops
<hyperair> marienz fixed it already =)
<hyperair> avelldiroll: ^
<avelldiroll> all good then
<hyperair> yep
<hyperair> hmm how does one apply for op-ship?
<Pici> !canibeanop
<ubottu> If you are interested in joining the Ops team, take a look at both http://www.siltala.net/2010/03/24/ops-teams-applications-announcement/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements for info on the process and requirements.  You can also learn about what the job entails from people in #ubuntu-irc.
<Pici> hyperair: ^^
<hyperair> Pici: thanks. reading those links now
<AlanBell> Yaron-Heb: you need to ssh to launchpadID@people.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> took me a while to realise that my launchpadID and local user name were not lined up
<Yaron-Heb> without the tilde of course
<AlanBell> yup
<Yaron-Heb> takes a really long time to load but I can wait, btw I really like the places -> connect to server feature, so usefull!
<Yaron-Heb> useful!
<AlanBell> yes, connecting through gnome is great
<Yaron-Heb> AlanBell: no response yet... how long does it take to connect?
<AlanBell> normally fast, but right now I am seeing the same
<Yaron-Heb> ohhhh so its not a local problem with my computer
<AlanBell> sftp, not ssh of course
<AlanBell> I am in now
<Yaron-Heb> same...
<AlanBell> yeah, ssh hangs quietly!
<AlanBell> sftp goes straight in
<Yaron-Heb> Yeah! you are absolutely right!
<Yaron-Heb> i'm in! now I have fpeople and upeople (and I seem way more racist than before ☺)
<Yaron-Heb> i'm thinking about installing an open source TM server on my account, is it legit?
<AlanBell> jussi or anyone, what happens next in the IRC council nominations? they are closed now right?
<AlanBell> what is a TM server?
<Yaron-Heb> translation memory
<Myrtti> waitwhat
<Yaron-Heb> a tool that will help me reuse my translation more easily
<Myrtti> we've got some sort of SSH accounts now on ubuntu servers?
<AlanBell> Myrtti: yes, for ubuntu members
 * Myrtti has a headache for third day in a row, isn't feeling too bright
<Yaron-Heb> Myrtti: go get yourself a cold glass of water
<Yaron-Heb> Myrtti: and go outside to breath some fresh air, I promise you'll feel a little better
<AlanBell> Myrtti: sftp myrtti@people.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~myrtti/
<AlanBell> that is your public_html folder
<Myrtti> meh, this would require me to remember my ssh key password :-<
<Myrtti> FAIL
<AlanBell> I think it is ******
<AlanBell> you have a bunch of them on different machines, I guess they all work https://launchpad.net/~myrtti
<Myrtti> hopefully
<Myrtti> Yaron-Heb: that would require dressing up to something more than just t-shirt and pyjama shorts :-/
<Yaron-Heb> Myrtti: can you put a bath robe on it? ☺
<nhandler> AlanBell: Nominations for the IRCC have all been sent to the CC and the IRCC has provided feedback
<Myrtti> my bathrobe is knee-length thin satin :-/
<AlanBell> thanks nhandler
<m4n1sh> Hi. I recently became an Ubuntu member. I need a cloak
<m4n1sh> my launchpad profile is https://launchpad.net/~manishsinha
<Pici> m4n1sh: Could you please identify to your account. And if you have two accounts (as your launchpad page says you might), you may want to group them together.
<m4n1sh> Pici: I have both grouped under a same email id
<Pici> m4n1sh: Thats not the same as having them grouped.  Your cloak will only be applied to one account.
<m4n1sh> Pici: trying
<Pici> m4n1sh: You'll need to drop one of them, identify to the account you want to use, then nick to the old nick and issue /msg nickserv group
<Pici> Let me know if you need help.
<cdbs> m4n1sh: You became Ubuntu member?
<m4n1sh> cdbs: yes
<cdbs> m4n1sh: Congratulations!
<m4n1sh> cdbs: thanks
<m4n1sh> Pici: I want to use m4n1sh and also have manish
<m4n1sh> so I need to goto manish and then go a /msg nickserv group?
<Pici> m4n1sh: Easier question: Which nick do you want to show up on your cloak?
<m4n1sh> m4n1sh
<m4n1sh> Pici: ^
<Pici> m4n1sh: Okay, identify to the manish account. Use /msg nickserv drop manish yourpassword
<Pici> Then identify to your m4n1sh account, then /nick to manish, then /msg nickserv group
<manish> Pici: I tried that
<manish> account manish has m4n1sh grouped to it
<manish> so cant drop manish
<Pici> I don't see that here.
<Pici> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541083/
<m4n1sh> Pici: I think m4n1sh wold be enough for now
<m4n1sh> not a big deal. As most people know me by m4n1sh
<Pici> m4n1sh: Okay.
<Pici> One moment.
<Pici> m4n1sh: There you go, and congrats!
<m4n1sh> Pici: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-09
<Maverick1> hi
<rww> hi
<Maverick1> any tips for a newbie
<Myrtti> "wait for an answer"
<rww> "don't /part, clowns will ea... never mind."
<CrazyLemon> is there any way to remove something (email address) from a log at irclogs.ubuntu.com ?
<tsimpson> you can ask by filing a ticket at rt@ubuntu.com
<tsimpson> but remember, search engines do index irclogs.ubuntu.com
<CrazyLemon> yes.. we realize that now (we're getting spammed almost every day)
<tsimpson> never assume anything in IRC is "private", even if the channel isn't publicly logged
<CrazyLemon> well.. it was one time moment..when one of the staff mentioned that our mail doesnt work..and since then..we keep getting spam... the weird part for me is that gmail doesnt filter that spam
<CrazyLemon> (we use google apps)
<tsimpson> I guess stick with marking them all as spam, at least the gmail spam filter is capable of "learning"
<JanC> CrazyLemon: is it an address that is forwarded to gmail?
<CrazyLemon> JanC mail is on google apps
<tsimpson> google lets you use gmail for custom domains
<JanC> hm, AFAIK hosted domains get spam filtering
<JanC> normally
<JanC> ;)
<JanC> but forwarded mail doesn't
<CrazyLemon> yea i know..i have my own mail in there and no spam at all
<CrazyLemon> but this is like cursed domain :D
<JanC> so if your @ubuntu.com forwards to a gmail account... bad luck  :P
<JanC> gmail is broken anyway...
<pleia2> JanC: it filters all my forwards
<JanC> pleia2: how do you get it to do that?
<pleia2> I didn't do anything
<rww> same
<JanC> I have several people complaining about that?
<JanC> all mail forwarded through ubuntu-be.org doesn't get spam-filtered or something
<maco> huh?
<maco> spam thats sent to my ubuntu.com goes to my gmail spam...
<JanC> I know peopel had that issue with ubuntu.com too, in the past
<maco> i tend to have more trouble with things going there that ARENT spam
<JanC> :P
<maco> i had to setup filters to keep launchpad mail out of the spam folder
<rww> launchpad mail isn't spam?
<pleia2> hehe
<JanC> ah well, I don't really care, gmail is broken anyway  ;)
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-10
<JanC> at least, that's what I hear from people who use it
<JanC> like hiding your own mails you send to a mailing list
<JanC> about filtering: maybe gmail does rely too much on the fact that mail is forwarded, somehow?
<JanC> as some peopel complain it filters not (enough) and others complain it filters too much?
<rww> You'd probably get a better response in a channel where GMail's on-topic, like #ubuntu-offtopic.
<JanC> rww: to be honest, I was just ranting I guess (sort of tired to clean up the mess google made from their "mail" offerings)
<JanC> so yeah, off-topic here...  ;)
<JanC> and sorry for that
<althara> Hi I have a uestion about getting the locobot on #ubuntu-us-wa
<althara> *question
<rww> althara: Are you looking for a logging bot or a factoid bot?
<althara> logging
<althara> I've emailed admin@ubuntu-eu.org, almost two months ago and never heard back
<rww> althara: email rt@ubuntu.com asking for ubuntulog to be added to your channel. The LoCo-specific logging bots are deprecated in favor of Canonical's irclogs.ubuntu.com bot now.
<Pici> althara: The locobots are no longer being used for logging.
<Pici> What rww said ;)
<althara> this is out of date then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#LogBots
<Pici> althara: yes, I'll update it.
<althara> thanks
<zdendo> Can I modify "source: CD-tray" for my Canon MP500? It is printing 5mm out of center.
<AndrewMC> zdendo: try #ubuntu this isnt a support channel
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-11
<zhxk> stuff, help: someone as a manager to #ubuntu-cn baned my ip just because of a little angry freedom speech
<bazhang> zhxk, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-cn list   and /msg their ops
<bazhang> zhxk, freenode staff wont get involved in this
<zhxk> its the ops there that baned my ip
<bazhang> zhxk, so /msg them
<zhxk> *ban
<bazhang> zhxk, well you need to /msg them to get unbanned
<zhxk> they thought that i criticized the politics that will led their benifit from the gov in china
<zhxk> they thought that i criticized the politics that will led hurt their benifit from the gov in china
<bazhang> zhxk, well you need to discuss this with them
<zhxk> they know all, they just feared
<bazhang> zhxk, its an ubuntu support channel
<zhxk> they scared to let  different politics come
<bazhang> zhxk, ##politics for political chat
<rww> Your political opinions are offtopic for Ubuntu support channels, regardless of whether the operators agree with them.
<zhxk> they also talk about other things like sex
<bazhang> never seen that in -cn tbh
<rww> two wrongs don't make a right
<rww> bazhang: if Google Translate is right, I saw it in there the other day :\
<zhxk> whats tbh?
<bazhang> rww, well none of the channels are 100% pure in that respect
<bazhang> to be honest
<bazhang> certainly nothing rampant as in the former -ru
<zhxk> they address me bot tbh
<rww> Anyways, this is all moot, because you still need to go PM the #ubuntu-cn ops instead of complaining here..
<bazhang> zhxk, you pasted that all over freenode not just -cn
<zhxk> no
<zhxk> just few channels that i familiar
<bazhang> it was some weird non utf-8 format
<zhxk> its webchat format
<bazhang> right.
<bazhang> zhxk, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-cn list  and /msg the ops there
<zhxk> i suggest one of you have a talk to their ops, tell them its not polite to ban others ip
<rww> zhxk: I suggest we stop going in circles and you follow the procedure we've repeatedly outlined.
<m4v> that's not how things work.
<zhxk> i suspect the result of /msgs
<zhxk> btw, there is no #policts
<bazhang> ##politics
<zhxk> bazhang, they are talking fast, i feel flooded
<bazhang> zhxk, who is
<zhxk> ##politics
<bazhang> zhxk, okay?
<danu> Hello , Can anyone tell me how to install voice on IRC ?
<bazhang> danu, no such device
<danu> i didnt get u baz
<danu> when i goto some rooms i get this message
<rww> danu: which room?
<bazhang> danu, which channel
<danu> can't remember
<danu> it asked me to install voice
<danu> is this something connected to nick registration ?
<danu> how do i register a nick ?
<rww> probably, some channels stop people who aren't registered from talking
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zhxk> whats the meaning *** ^k^ sets mode: +q alvin_rxg!*@*
<rww> !freenode
<bazhang> zhxk, a quiet
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml. freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml. The ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !guidelines
<rww> hrm
<rww> oh
<rww> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<zhxk> bazhang, thanks, luncheon time
<bazhang> np
<zhxk> rww, thanks too
<danu> Hello  i get this message "You need voice (+v)"  how do i resolve this ?
<rww> danu: Which channel?
<danu> not in freenode
<rww> danu: ask the help channel for the network you're on, then.
<danu> thanks rww
<Ormie> hello are you all operators?
<bazhang> Ormie, pretty much yes
<Ormie> i am not an operator but some one told me to be in here to ask informations about being an operator and so that soon i might want to be an operator, So am i in the wrong channel or  correct channel
<bazhang> the !canibeanop factoid?
<Ormie> bazhang: Am i in the correct channel?
<bazhang> Ormie, yep
<Ormie> Ok i sign up for launchpad and what do i do next?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/OperatorRequirements
<Ormie> bazhang: Ok i sign up for launchpad and what do i do next?
<Ormie> bazhang: I have tried that link but i don't understand what they are saying
<bazhang> Ormie, what's your native language then
<Ormie> bazhang: Thai but i am good at english but not that good yet.
<bazhang> Ormie, perhaps run some of it through http://translate.google.com/#en|th|
<Ormie> bazhang: Actually i understand it but it does not say click what link on what page
<Ormie> Is the How to step 2
<bazhang> Ormie, not following you
<Ormie> bazhang:  Actually i understand it but it does not say click what link on what page and this is at step 2 so could you help me?
<bazhang> Operator application process Ormie read whats there
<Ormie> bazhang: It says "You should add a section to your wiki page explaining why you wish to be an Ubuntu IRC operator for the channel(s) you applied to. Be sure to also explain how you are qualified to be an operator for the channel(s) in question. It is also recommended that you collect testimonials from other people who have worked closely with you in the past.
<bazhang> Ormie, yes?
<Ormie> bazhang: It says to do something with the wiki page but i don't know how to link to that page.
<Ormie> bazhang:There are links there
<Ormie> I mean there are no links there
<bazhang> Ormie, you have a wiki page and a launchpad account and page?
<Ormie> bazhang:There are no links to link to the wiki page and some page that the how to step means but i have a launchpad account.
<Ormie> bazhang:There are no links to link to the wiki page and some page that the how to step means but i have a launchpad account.
<chbk> i would like to see the channel log of  #ubuntu-cn
<chbk> bazhang, hello?
<tm> zhxk: check here, please: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<zhxk> ok,bookmarked
<Ormie> IdleOne: Where are you?
<bazhang> Ormie, not active apparently at the moment, what's up
<Ormie> DuDe Have you answer my question about being an operator?
<bazhang> ?
<Karp5> Hello
<Karp5> I have one question 'bout libboost library (1.40)
<Karp5> On other OS like gentoo everything was OK, but on Ubuntu I got this error: undefined reference to `boost::system::get_posix_category()'
<pumba_> hello,
<pumba_> is any expert available?
<pumba_> to help me a second step by step
<pumba_> in doing a thing?
<erUSUL> support channel is #ubuntu
<pumba_> there are too many people :(
<pumba_> they dont even notice me
<erUSUL> you have to be patient; ask every 10-15 minutes. ask in a single line with all the details you can provide
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<serfus> pumba_, you can look for support in #ubuntu-beginners as well, it is less crowded
<pumba_> i will try..
<topyli> local channels are a good option too, if a lively local one exists
<pumba_> the problem seem complicate :(
<pumba_> one that offered to help..
<pumba_> cannot go further
<ubot5> In #lubuntu, Jorvyk said: !0.04 is OK and it is hoped that we can keep it updated so at least the LXDE parts are the latest
<Yaron-Heb> Hey guys! I can't determine why my ubuntu.com mail address isn't working
<Yaron-Heb> My LP username is: sh-yaron so I tried sh-yaron@ubu... and it doesn't work
<Pici> Yaron-Heb: It would be better to ask in #canonical-sysadmin than here, we don't have any control over the email addresses, just IRC cloaks.
<Yaron-Heb> thanks Pici!
#ubuntu-irc 2010-12-12
<rx007> hello guys
<m4v>  
<m4v> ops
<IdleOne> m4v: ?
<m4v> IdleOne: "ops" as "I hit enter by mistake", I'm not looking for any ops at the moment :P
<IdleOne> oh hehe
<m4v> D: lost chanserv
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-05
<mat_benjut> hai all
<mat_benjut> how to get ubuntu cloack? should i talking with the operator?
<pangolin> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<mat_benjut> hai pangolin
<mat_benjut> i already registered my nick
<mat_benjut> should i ask / talk with the op? or?
<mat_benjut> to get the cloak
<pangolin> have you applied for ubuntu membership already?
<mat_benjut> yes
<mat_benjut> launchpad?
<pangolin> please link to your launchpad account
<mat_benjut> https://launchpad.net/~oktav-android
<pangolin> ok, you do not appear to be a approved Ubuntu member.
<pangolin> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<mat_benjut> oh
<mat_benjut> i see
<mat_benjut> thanks for ur info
<pangolin> take a look at that info ubottu just linked
<mat_benjut> yap
<mat_benjut> thanks pangolin
<mat_benjut> :)
<pangolin> very welcome
<Myrtti> jpds: hi
<jpds> Myrtti: Hello.
<Myrtti> jpds: have you seen the cries for help about the ubottu clones?
<jpds> Myrtti: Yes; just got back from holiday.
<Myrtti> jpds: great, just checking :-) hope you had a good one
<Myrtti> great timing btw
<jpds> It was brilliant; getting back into action now.
 * popey hugs jpds 
 * jpds hugs popey 
<elky> omg, it's alive
<AlanBell> jpds \o/
<Myrtti> lubotu3: !info htop
<Nafallo> ubot2 is going down for a little hardware maintenance.
<ubot2> Nafallo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nafallo> jpds: ^--
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-06
<kcin> a freenode staff direct me to this channel to ask for cloak for my bot for #ubuntu-indonesia, is this the right thing to do?
<m4v> kcin: if you want a ubuntu bot cloak, yes. But the IRCC has to approve it first.
<kcin> ircc?
<m4v> elky, topyli, jussi: ping ^ (I can't remember which ones are GC)
<Unit193> IRC Council ¿ IRCC
<m4v> kcin: IRC Council
<m4v> kcin: anyway, what does the bot do and why should it have a ubuntu bot cloak? also, take a look in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<kcin> It just an helper bot for search, and querying http://apt-web.dahsy.at/ among other things.
<kcin> we also have an active local forum here -> http://ubuntu-indonesia.com/
<bkerensa> ;) We have a guy spamming everyone in #ubuntu-motu via pm
<bkerensa> "jarl"
<Andy80> hi
<Unit193> Howdy Andy80, how may we help you?
<Andy80> This is my LP profile https://launchpad.net/~andreagrandi and I've been added to "Ubuntu Members" already. Who do I have to ping to have the "ubuntu/member/andy80" cloak activated? Thanks :)
<k1l_> jussi: jussi01  tsimpson elky  topyli   (just some IRCC cloak highlight)
<Unit193> ...That would do it :P
<Andy80> oh jussy! I met him during last "ubuntu global jam" here in Italy :) I'll ping him then
<k1l_> Andy80: they are already pinged. just wait some time. they are not online 24/7
<Andy80> k1l_: oh thank you so much :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-07
<bobweaver> hello there I would like a ubuntu cloak  is this possible ?
<Unit193> Could you link your launchpad account?
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills
<Unit193> Sorry, but you'd have to be a Ubuntu Member :/
<Unit193> !member | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<bobweaver> like http://wiki.ubuntu.com/josephmills
<Unit193> Not only do you have to do significant and sustained contributions to Ubuntu, you also have to apply for it  (Note that I'm not a member either)
<Unit193> Have a read of the link ubottu gave :)
<bobweaver> I am now tha nsk Unit193
<bobweaver> now *
<bobweaver> I also hand out free cds of ubuntu like 20 a week
<Unit193> Sure, and thanks for helping out
<bobweaver> farmers market and downtown
<bobweaver> I see why cprofitt wanted me to take pictures now
 * bobweaver says time to step up his game !
<cprofitt> hey bobweaver
<cprofitt> the pictures were more for the loco
<cprofitt> but you could reference them as well
<cprofitt> can be real simple -- like this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewYorkTeam/Events/20100701
<cprofitt> bobweaver: join the ny channel we can discuss this more in there
<Andy80> Unit193: you assign cloaks?
<Unit193> Andy80: No sir, I have nothing to do with that, just trying to help
<Andy80> ok :)
<Unit193> Andy80: You just have to stick around and wait for onje of 'em to show up
<Andy80> yeah, I'll try tomorrow maybe... it's too late at the moment.... 4:00 AM in Europe
<bobweaver> thanks cprofitt
<Unit193> Andy80: Okay, hope they're here next time!
<Andy80> I'm still a bit in love with my actual cloak, but.... the project is dead :\ so I think I'll use the possibility to have an Ubuntu cloak (yes, I'm a member, approved today :P )
<Unit193> Yeah, I checked. Congrats though!!
<Andy80> Unit193: thanks :)
<jussi> AlanBell: what the heck?  they gave you membership?
<jussi> err
<jussi> and he isnt here
<jussi> bad morning...
<vibhav> I wonder if a karma for 1251 is enough for a cloak>
<vibhav> ?
<vibhav> https://launchpad.net/~vibhavp
<pangolin> an ubuntu cloak?
<vibhav> yes
<pangolin> cloaks are not given because of karma
<k1l> you need to become a member to get a cloak
<pangolin> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<pangolin> read that ^
<vibhav> read
<vibhav> I have been translating for long
<vibhav> I guess
<vibhav> 6 months
<pangolin> apparently you haven't read it
<vibhav> "translation" is listed in contribution
<pangolin> vibhav: there is a process that must be followed
<pangolin> you need to read all the words not just the ones you want to read
<vibhav> oh , I forgot about that
<k1l> vibhav: read that link. it tells you what you got to do to become a member.
<k1l> we dont decide here wether you become a member or not
<pangolin> my karma is 73 and I am a member
<pangolin> karma has nothing to do with it
<vibhav> got it
<k1l> pangolin: you got some extra karma for you nick :)
<vibhav> heh
<popey> 17:33:02 < pangolin> karma has nothing to do with it
<popey> not entiely true
<pangolin> really?
<pangolin> explain please :)
<vibhav> big karma = More contribution (or something like that)
<vibhav> contribution to Ubuntu
<pangolin> I would rather popey explain it to me :)
<pangolin> My contributions at the time of applying for membership were not measurable with karma.
<popey> its an indicator
<popey> along with many others
<popey> so 'nothing to do with it' isn't entirely accurate. some people on the RMBs will look at karma as a quick indicator of activity
<popey> they will of course delve more deeply into what the contributions are, but it's a good quick stake in the ground
<pangolin> I see
<pangolin> Good to know, thanks for explaining it.
<popey> np
<popey> at one point I had bazillions of karma just for answering launchpad questions.
<pangolin> popey: hypothetically would that be enough to merit membership?
<popey> what? a big karma number?
<pangolin> say a karma of 15000 for answering LP questions.
<popey> not on its own, no
<popey> like I say, it's just an indicator
<pangolin> got it :). vibhav you need to read the info ubottu gave you and follow the instructions :)
<popey> heh
<pangolin> is it possible my karma has gone down?\
<pangolin> I thought I saw it at 96 at one point
<popey> yes
<vibhav> pangolin: karma expires
<popey> it degrades over time
<vibhav> pangolin: If LP related contribution halts
<popey> to promote a 'sustained' contribution
<pangolin> oh, well I better start keeping track of it to see when it hits 0
<popey> vibhav: it degrades whether you carry on or not
<popey> i wouldn't bother ☺
<Myrtti> I don't :-P
<Pici> Non-ubuntu things on launchpad also grant karma.
<vibhav> gotta go to sleep
<vibhav> bye
<pangolin> good night
 * popey gives vibhav some sleep karma
<k1l_> hmm, while i see Andy80 quitting, he asked for a cloak yesterday and is already a member
<Myrtti> ugh.
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-08
<vibhav> Can ubottu join #ubuntu-in?
<vibhav> nevermind ,hes there
<jussi> she shouldnt be there...
<jussi> ahh lubotu is there. good.
<Tm_T> heads up, Violanc3 [~servicere@110.139.240.207] hit'n'run spam
<Barbariandude> Hi. Who do I give my launchpad page to in order for them to turn cloaking on for me?
<k1l> Barbariandude: here in the channel :)
<popey> you dont need to for non-ubuntu cloaks
<popey> for ubuntu cloaks you need to be a member
<popey> !member
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<popey> for non-ubuntu cloaks see #freenode
<Barbariandude> Ah, so just having a launchpad account isn't enough
<Barbariandude> I see
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-09
<m4v> IRCC, I need help with #lubuntu-es the channel is abandoned and lately is only being used by trolls. My intention is just to close the channel and set a forward to #ubuntu-es.
<Unit193> ./ubot5 doesn't have oneiric repos and is on Natty by default, can this be fixed please?
<Andy80> hello
<Unit193> Howdy, Andy80
<Unit193> Cloak?
<Andy80> Unit193: yes :D
<Andy80> I already requested but it's not active yet... I was guessing if it was because of my existing one
<Unit193> jussi, tsimpson, elky, topyli (just some IRCC cloak highlight)
<Unit193> It's because nobody on the IRCC was around at the time, but might be good to link your LP again
<Andy80> Unit193: how does it work exactly? Do I have to first ask to remove my existing one or the new one will simply overwrite my old one?
<Andy80> Unit193: my LP https://launchpad.net/~andreagrandi
<Unit193> Awesome, now it's just the waiting game :)  And it will just overwrite since you said that was OK, see this for more info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<topyli> Andy80: we can just change your maemo cloak to an ubuntu one. is that what you want?
<Andy80> topyli: yes! thanks :)
<topyli> alright
<Andy80> topyli: @ubuntu/member/andy80
<topyli> right
<topyli> staff, can we please get an ubuntu/member/andy80 cloak for Andy80?
<marienz> Andy80: you're now recloaked, consider setting an email address in case you lose your password
<marienz> (/msg nickserv help set email)
<topyli> thank you marienz
<marienz> no problem
<Andy80> marienz: thank you so much :)
<Unit193> Andy80: Again, congrats!
<topyli> cheers Andy80
<topyli> hrm, is it bad if i try to tab-complete 'cheers'?
<Andy80> thanks :)
<Unit193> topyli: Only if it's bad reasking saying sudo when someone said no :P
<topyli> i suppose it only gets bad when you actually just say 'ch' at the pub
<topyli> oh sudo in real life must be bad conduct too
<m4v> topyli: can you look at my last msg, like 6 hours ago? I need access in #lubuntu-es so I can set a forward to u-es. The channel has no purpose, and only trolls joins there.
<topyli> m4v: ohh yes, i even remember it now
<topyli> i didn't action it because i don't really know how these things work and was hoping someone else would :)
<topyli> one of these days i'll learn irc
<topyli> anyway, we'll do it
<m4v> normally is grab a staffer so it can add UbuntuIrcCouncil to the access list so you can add me.
<topyli> to the abandoned channel. alright
<m4v> what I don't know if the GC is allowed to handle the "lubuntu" namespace
<topyli> depends on whether or not we've done the paperwork :)
<Unit193> If not, I think I'm listed as a manager
<Fuchs> currently only molinero is on the access list
<m4v> I haven't seen molinero in ages.
<topyli> it may be a bit of a dead end right now, before we claim the #lubuntu-* space properly
<Fuchs> is the lubuntu-space currently not claimed?
<m4v> I can part the channel and problem is gone, is a kinda problem that only exists if you look at it.
<topyli> well it'll be an official problem when we do our damn job
<topyli> (to answer Fuchs's question)
<topyli> and then we can get help from freenode
<Fuchs> topyli: you are aware of the new grf-f process, which is quite a bit faster than the old one?
<Fuchs> that's why I asked whether it already is claimed or not
<topyli> i have barely touched either the new or old one
<Fuchs> then I hope that whoever is responsible for touching it knows it :)
<topyli> during my tenure on the council, i haven't handled channels (except when pushed hard and instructed heavily) or official freenode stuff (except to say "yes i am me" two years ago)
<marienz> Fuchs: grf-fs cannot be used to modify an existing group, and the most obvious thing to do here is to extend the existing ubuntu group to cover that namespace as well, not register it separately
<marienz> err, cannot be used to modify an existing grf-registered group
<Fuchs> marienz: ah, sorry, I thought registering it as a separate group would be the right way to go
<topyli> well it's not a separate group anymore :)
<Fuchs> the other thing is rather obvious, since one is for relations with pdpc and the other one with you guys. Thanks for telling me :)
<marienz> that'd not be consistent with how the other official (?) ubuntu derivatives work, and IIUC lubuntu is supposed to have the same status as those
<topyli> marienz: correct. it's part of ubuntu now
<Fuchs> it does? I am quite a bit off to the real world currently it seems
<m4v> Fuchs: lubuntu was approved as an official derivative.
<Fuchs> m4v: yes, got that now. Sorry for not being up to date :)
<topyli> Fuchs: the transition in the irc world has been a bit slow, at their own request. they have many things to think about during this transition, and we don't need irc bureaucracy to add to all that needlessly. so we go slow
<topyli> but that's no excuse for the council to not have taken care of the namespace
 * Fuchs didn't want to blame anybody
<Fuchs> I just meant to help, even though me not being up to date obviously made that a bit hard and actually ended up in me not being helpful at all :)
 * topyli just says "i've been busy at the pub"
<Unit193> Last I knew, someone thought Lubuntu did register it's namespace, but I don't know "for sure"
#ubuntu-irc 2011-12-11
<Test123122> Ok so like I have an online multiplayer game and I was wondering if anyone knew how to have my severs load its content from a different directory
<Test123122> ...than the other server
<holstein> Test123122: you could try #ubuntu or #ubunut-server or maybe #ubuntu-beginners
<holstein> you should be able to say in some configuration for the game where to go look for the files
<Test123122> My loader is in AS2
<Test123122> ?
<Unit193> Test123: You're going to have much better luck in #ubuntu as this isn't a support channel
<holstein> yeah, i should have been more clear, sorry...
<Test123> oh ok..lol my bad
#ubuntu-irc 2012-12-03
<rolling> 4018574677735546 0414 951 	Alan Lewis	 13 Walnut St 	Norwich	 NY	 UNITED STATES 	13815-1919
#ubuntu-irc 2012-12-04
<BARLT> ciao
<BARLT> !list
<ubottu> BARLT: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jodh> Hi - I'd like to request an Ubuntu member IRC cloak. My lp page is: https://launchpad.net/~jamesodhunt
<AlanBell> hi jodh
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/jodh cloak for jodh please
<Myrtti> one moment
<Myrtti> jodh: congrats and yw
<jodh> AlanBell, Myrtti: Thanks very much!
<Myrtti> AlanBell: ta-dah
<Unit193> Congrats, jodh.
<AlanBell> yay, thanks Myrtti
<jodh> Unit193: thanks
<Tm_T> welcome aboard, jodh
<adam_g> hiya. i'd like to request an Ubuntu IRC cloak for this nickname and LP profile @ https://launchpad.net/~gandelman-a
<IdleOne> AlanBell funkyHat topyli Pici Tm_T! Wake up, time to work!
<IdleOne> adam_g: Congrats, sit tight someone will get to it soon
<AlanBell> hi adam_g
<Fuchs> hi Santa
<AlanBell>  /o\
<AlanBell> hi Fuchs
<Fuchs> tsk, okay, then I won't do any work ;(
<Fuchs> hi :)
<AlanBell> so, can we have an ubuntu/member/adam_g cloak please :)
<Fuchs> I am afraid you can't,
<Fuchs> but I can offer an adam-g  or anything else that doesn't have _
<AlanBell> that sounds like a good suggestion
<Fuchs> adam_g: would you be fine with that?
<adam_g> Fuchs: how about gandelman-a, like my LP acct?
<Fuchs> if AlanBell is fine with that: sure
<AlanBell> yeah, fine with that
<Fuchs> adam_g: you are now cloaked, congratulations
<Fuchs> AlanBell: done <3
<adam_g> thanks :)
<AlanBell> as long as we can reasonably get from IRC to Launchpad and back it is fine :)
<AlanBell> thanks Fuchs!
<Fuchs> you're welcome, have a nice evening
<AlanBell> Fuchs: were you taking photos?
<Fuchs> AlanBell: query?
<AlanBell> of course :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-12-07
<ricardoramirez> hi
<ricardoramirez> I want to download the nvidia driver but there are too many options
<ricardoramirez> can you help me? = http://i46.tinypic.com/34y4gzr.png
<ricardoramirez> #ubuntu
<Tm_T> moin
<AlanBell> ubot5: join #juju
<AlanBell> ubot5: whoami
<ubot5> use @whoami
<AlanBell> @whoami
<ubot2> AlanBell: I don't recognize you.
<AlanBell> @login
<ubot5> Error: You are not identified
<lubotu1> Error: You are not identified
<lubotu3> Error: You are not identified
<lubotu2> Error: You are not identified
<AlanBell> @login
<lubotu1> The operation succeeded.
<lubotu3> Error: You are not identified
<ubot5> Error: You are not identified
<lubotu2> The operation succeeded.
<AlanBell> @login
<lubotu3> Error: You are not identified
<ubot5> Error: You are not identified
<lubotu1> The operation succeeded.
<lubotu2> The operation succeeded.
<AlanBell> any ideas?
<tsimpson> @haveidentifymsg
<ubottu> identify-msg is Enabled
<ubot5> identify-msg is Disabled
<lubotu2> identify-msg is Enabled
<lubotu3> identify-msg is Disabled
<lubotu1> identify-msg is Enabled
<tsimpson> lubotu3: identifymsg
<lubotu3> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> ubot5: identifymsg
<ubot5> The operation succeeded.
<tsimpson> AlanBell: they should respond now
<Tm_T> aww
<Tm_T> @login
<ubot5> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu2> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu1> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<lubotu3> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Tm_T> nice
<k1l> where is the spambot :)
<tsimpson> it's here, named "ubottu" :)
<AlanBell> @login
<lubotu1> The operation succeeded.
<lubotu3> The operation succeeded.
<ubot5> The operation succeeded.
<lubotu2> The operation succeeded.
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<AlanBell> thanks tsimpson
<AlanBell> ubot5: join #juju
<Unit193> Magic!
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-02
<Myrtti> the irony of what GB said in -uk is in such thick slices I'm choking a bit
<Tm_T> great britain said of united kingdom?
<Tm_T> go Scotland go \o/
<AlanBell> Myrtti: yup, that was ironic
<DJones> Myrtti: Having spoken to ops in other channels, I must admit that I'm surprise he hasn't had more network wide bans before
<DJones> I've had compaints about his 'other' nicks previously on the ground of racism
<DJones> And +b for GentileBen in -uk
<zyga> hi, how can I change my cloak?
<zyga> I have a linaro cloak and I'm considering reverting to my ubuntu/member cloak instead
<TheLordOfTime> have someone on the council approve the ubuntu cloak and have staffers apply it?
<Unit193> zyga: Got a link to your LP page?
<zyga> Unit193: https://launchpad.net/~zkrynicki
<k1l> zyga: looks good to me. we just need some IRCC member to confirm and then a staffer to set the cloak. just hang by
<zyga> k1l: thanks
<Pici> niko: Do you have a moment to grant an ubuntu/member/zyga cloak to zyga here?
<niko> sure
<niko> zyga: congrats :) Pici done
<Pici> woo
<zyga> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-04
<Allah> !ops
<Allah> staff
<Allah> !staff
<Myrtti> just stop it.
<Sebastien> How would one ask for a ubuntu/member cloak? (i am not a programmer, but i help the best i can on irc, and i am a member of ubuntu-qc since about 2yrs. now)
<Unit193> Sebastien: \o
<Unit193> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Sebastien> hi Unit193 o/
<hggdh> Sebastien: please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/Boards for details
<Sebastien> ty hggdh: ill park in #ubuntu-meeting
<Sebastien> ty
<IdleOne> !no membership is <reply>Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<ubottu> I'll remember that IdleOne
 * genii sips
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-05
<KickStarRabbit> hello
<KickStarRabbit> i request my cloak be affiliated to ubunto I sent email to irc-council@lists.ubuntu.com  already
<KickStarRabbit> is this the correct process
<MooDoo> Have you read this ?. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks
<MooDoo> ah gone :(
<MooDoo> pleia2: :p
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-06
<MooDoo> morning all
<c_smith> hey, I'm wondering if I can get a Ubuntu member cloak? if needed, my launchpad is https://launchpad.net/~cody.smith
<niko> Pici: ^
<k1l> still no IRCC action?
<c_smith> dunno, but I has snow. :P
<Pici> niko: Could you please apply an ubuntu/member/c_smith cloak to c_smith ?
<LjL> ubuntu/member/show?
<LjL> snow*?
<LjL> you know sometimes i thought about using a spell checker but these days i realize it would be useless anyway, since i don't misspell things, i simply write entirely different words
<TheLordOfTime> lol
<c_smith> ain't that the truth?
<Unit193> At least yours are close words, some of mine really aren't even close.
<Unit193> c_smith: Congrats.
<c_smith> thanks, even though I'm not fully here, lol
 * c_smith wishes he could sleep
<c_smith> well, I'll leave you all be.
<c_smith> need to pay attention to my Gentoo box.
#ubuntu-irc 2013-12-07
<dkessel> hello, i would like to request an ubuntu member cloak. my launchpad page is here: https://launchpad.net/~d-kessel
<k1l> dkessel: congrats on membership :)  just sit here untill some IRCC member comes back from christmas shopping and confirms :)
<topyli> staff, can we please have an ubuntu/member cloak for dkessel?
<dkessel> thanks k1l , topyli :)
<dkessel> ok well... i got to leave. it would be great if any of the staff could look at giving me the ubuntu cloak later... byebye
<niko> done
<IdleOne> thank you niko
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-01
<eliasps> Hi, just a quick question, is it possible to join multiple channels with a single IRC command? Like /join #channel1 & #channel2 etc.
<MooDoo> eliasps: what's your client?
<eliasps> MooDoo it's Xchat
<MooDoo> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/225/join-multiple-channel-at-once-in-xchat/
<eliasps> I can set up user commands to join each channel I want, but I need to set up a single one to join all the 6-7 of the channels that I join regularly. It's not urgent, but if it's possible it'd be useful.
<MooDoo> take a look at that
<eliasps> MooDoo thank you very much! If it works, you saved the day! :P
<MooDoo> :)
<eliasps> And you did! It works perfectly! Thanks again!
<MooDoo> you're welcome
<Mikaela> /join #channel1,#channel2,#etc should work on all clients and even /quote
<VM_iso> Is anyone there?
<k1l_> some are
<VM_iso> I had a question about a couple packages that Ubuntu currently uses and why they made certain decisions. could you answer them?
<k1l_> VM_iso: this is the international irc operators channel not a ubuntu technical support channel.  you can ask #ubuntu
<VM_iso> I was debating between which channel was more appropriate. Thanks
<k1l_> maybe its better to ask the maintainer themselves. so file a bug on launchpad.net to that package.
<Unit193> Which packages anywho?
<Unit193> VM_iso: Did you try to look at the changelog?  apt-get changelog $package  or  /usr/share/doc/$package/changelog.gz
<teward> looks like they timed out
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-03
<amjjawad> Hi, how can I get an IRC Clock? my LP: https://launchpad.net/~amjjawad
<Pricey> amjjawad: You'll want to start by identifying to a nickserv account. I'd also recommend reading http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nocloakonjoin
<amjjawad> Hi Pricey, freenode states I'm registered but when I do the identity, it says invalid password
<Pricey> amjjawad: Sounds like you're using the wrong password :)
<amjjawad> but I just checked it and it is working
<Pricey> amjjawad: I've sent password reset instructions to the email on the account.
<Pricey> amjjawad: "checked it"?
<Pricey> amjjawad: freenode doesn't share its password database with any other network, the only way you could check it would be by identifying here, and you're not.
<amjjawad> same :(
<amjjawad> I did what the email says and I got the same message
<amjjawad> -NickServ- Invalid password for amjjawad.
<Pricey> The email doesn't have a password. It has instructions on how to set one.
<Pricey> We will never email you your password.
<Pricey> Or are you not removing </>s from the commands provided?
<amjjawad> Pricey, yes, I know but I guess it is working now
<Pricey> amjjawad: Aha that looks better! Now you'll need to wait for a member of hte ircc to request one.
<amjjawad> by mistake,  I used < >
<amjjawad> but it is working so no worries
<amjjawad> so, wait for who, sorry?
<amjjawad> the IRC team of Ubuntu?
<Pricey> Yep, IRC Council.
<amjjawad> Pricey, thanks for your help and hope someone will show up soon :)
<amjjawad> Pricey, sorry to disturb you. I guess I should only ask for a clock here, not by email, correct?
<amjjawad> it is just the time zone I'm at is really hard and it is 12:10am right now .. not sure how many more mins I can remain awake
<teward> amjjawad: actually you have to contact the IRC Council... they have to then request the cloak be applied
<Pricey> amjjawad: I think so.
<amjjawad> teward, hi, by email?
<teward> but in both cases you probably need to be around for it
<teward> amjjawad: probably in here is best, but again, timezone issues...
<amjjawad> teward, :(
<amjjawad> guess no one from the IRC Council is here as of now
<k1l> amjjawad: can you link your launchpad user account?
<amjjawad> k1l, hi it is: https://launchpad.net/~amjjawad
<k1l> ok, so now we need someone from the IRCC to confirm and then a staffer can set the cloak
<amjjawad> k1l, I hope I can do it tonight or else, I guess I have to wait until another time
<k1l> maybe hggdh is awake already :)
<amjjawad> I hope :)
<DJones> I thought hggdh was the bot that never sleeps
<amjjawad> I see there are only 4 people: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-irc-council/+members#active
<MooDoo> yeah one left iirc they decided they didn't need a 5th
<amjjawad> Okay, I sent them an email :)
<amjjawad> and guess I must be around to make it happen
<amjjawad> but I don't think that will be now as it is 12:40am and I really must sleep
<hggdh> DJones: this bot, sometimes, goes into maintenance mode :-)
<DJones> hggdh: Poor bot programming, when was the last time R2D2 went into maintenance mode, it always works
<hggdh> DJones: old hardware, staring to get hit by random issues...
<hggdh> but usually a "power-off, count to 10, power on again", where '10' is on a large prime base
<DJones> Actually, forget R2D2, I've remembered the best robots ever, Dewey, Huey and Louie from the 1970's
<DJones> old hardware isn't an issue anymore :)
 * DJones waits for  the name that film to work it out
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-04
<amjjawad> Hi, is there any one from the IRC Council here?
<amjjawad> Trying to get the Ubuntu Clock - https://launchpad.net/~amjjawad
<hggdh> amjjawad: hello
<amjjawad> hggdh, hi :)
<hggdh> amjjawad: you are not logged in to freenode...
<amjjawad> Hmm
<amjjawad> I thought I am
<hggdh> does not seem to
<amjjawad> I need the password for that, correct?
<hggdh> correct
<amjjawad> then must reboot as it is on the other system
<amjjawad> hggdh, I guess I'm logged in now :)
<amjjawad> hggdh, looks like I'm late :(
<Mikaela> I think that xchat doesn't support SASL and you might want to try HexChat
<amjjawad> Mikaela, so I need to install that?
<rww> https://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-xchat.shtml
<Mikaela> http://hexchat.readthedocs.org/en/latest/faq.html#how-do-i-migrate-my-settings-from-xchat & https://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-hexchat.shtml can be helpful
<Mikaela> if you wish to try it, yes. I would suggest it as xchat development is dead and it doesn't even support TLS.
<rww> I think bug 1381484 fixed that in Ubuntu.
<ubottu> bug 1381484 in XChat-GNOME "Fails to connect to servers that disable SSLv3" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381484
<rww> but yes, i would recommend against xchat also
<amjjawad> is that because the login?
<amjjawad> so, I can't get the clock now unless I use HexChat?
<amjjawad> don't know why this is very complicated ...
<amjjawad> my main problem is time. I'm +11GMT and it is really hard to catch up with the rest of the world
 * Mikaela sent memo
<Mikaela> /ms send amjjawad no, you can manually identify to NickServ with /msg NickServ identify username password, but it's easier to identify automatically on HexChat.
<Mikaela> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hexchat/+bug/1396871 also seems related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1396871 in hexchat (Ubuntu) "Update hexchat to 2.10.2 on 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<amjjawad> hggdh, hi, are you around?
<OerHeks> Hi goodevening all.
<hggdh> OerHeks: let me guess: you would like a cloak?
<OerHeks> I just become Ubuntu Member tonight \o/
 * hggdh voted for OerHeks
<OerHeks> Hi hggdh yes, i was reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks and it told me to come here.
<hggdh> OerHeks: plase give us a link to your LP home
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~oerheks
<hggdh> staff: please set a cloak ubuntu/members/oerheks of OerHeks
<IdleOne> congrats OerHeks
<hggdh> bah. ubuntu/member/oerheks
<OerHeks> Thank you IdleOne
<hggdh> boy, cannot wirte today
 * hggdh gives up
<Unit193> Congrats, OerHeks.
<hggdh> OerHeks: we now way for a freenode staffer. If none pops up in the next 5 minutes, I will ask at #freenode
<hggdh> s/way/wait/ # this is hell
<OerHeks> Take your time, hggdh
<hggdh> OerHeks: there you go
<niko> OerHeks: congrats
<hggdh> niko: again, and as always, in your debt. Thank you
<OerHeks> What do i have to do to make the cloak work, when set?
<hggdh> just identify yourself to nickserv
<hggdh> OerHeks: and it is already set, BTW
<OerHeks> Thanks ! i don't see it myself, but nickserv confirmed it.
<Unit193> hggdh: ~oerheks@ubuntu/members/oerheks
<OerHeks> maybe i need to reload my xchat.
<hggdh> niko: can you please change the cloak from ubuntu/memberS/oerheks to ubuntu/member/oerheks? I am sorry, but my fingers and brain are having a battle today
<Unit193> Sorry to say, but I think the fingers are winning.
<hggdh> Unit193: I think I am in dire need of a whisky now
<hggdh> Unit193: oh yes, they are. My brain seems to have gone in a strike
<hggdh> dammit. ON a strike
 * hggdh gives up
 * niko adds a cross on hggdh's typos list
<OerHeks> * ubuntu/member/oerheks :is now your hidden host (set by services.)
<OerHeks> brb
<hggdh> I wonder. If sober I am that bad, perhaps under the influence it will auto-correct
<OerHeks> I am back, all is set correct, thank you.
<hggdh> OerHeks: welcome. And sorry for the collection of typos
<OerHeks> That makes us humans hggdh
<hggdh> then I am certainly super-human. Or sub-, who knows?
<hggdh> fortunately I am all done with programming today
<popey> hggdh: any chance you can add amjjawad cloak too?
<hggdh> popey: as soon as I find what is his freenode id
<hggdh> popey: he has been coming in unidentified...
<Unit193> hggdh: He has been identified though.
<Unit193> account amjjawad: Last seen: Dec 04 07:23:48 2014 (15 hours, 55 minutes, 45 seconds ago)
<hggdh> Unit193: thanks
<hggdh> staff: please set a cloak ubuntu/member/amjjawad for amjjawad
<popey> thanks hggdh
 * hggdh hopes this time there are no typos
<hggdh> popey: my pleasure
 * hggdh now goes listen to Yes' Nous Sommes du Soleil
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-05
<Unit193> hggdh: Still up?
<hggdh> Unit193: still, for another 15 minutes
<Unit193> amjjawad was and is on now. :P
<hggdh> staff: please set a cloak ubuntu/member/amjjawad for amjjawad
<hggdh> Unit193: thank you. Again :-)
<hggdh> prolly will need to go #freenode
<amjjawad> Hi, I've been trying to get my ubuntu clock for 3 days now with no progress
<amjjawad> I understand it is the time zone thing but I'm not sure why after all what I have done to Ubuntu for 4 years, I must keep waiting for 3 days with no progress
<amjjawad> the process MUST be much more simple and easier IMHO :)
<Mikaela> Tm_T: would you be awake? If I have understood correctly, you are one of those people who can give permission for cloak and you should be on same TZ as I am. ^^
<Mikaela> 2014-12-05 08:53:49+0200
<rww> considering that hggdh already requested one, it's more bottlenecked on staff right now
 * rww looks for an active one
<amjjawad> there are many people in Australia and Asia who might be very happy to help when needed.
<Mikaela> oh, I see.
<Mikaela> I wonder when will they get their GMS open.
<rww> that would rather simplify things
<amjjawad> IMHO, with all due respect: people don't plan to fail, they fail to plan.
<rww> amjjawad: diving into the conversation of "freenode staff coverage is amusing" is a maze you probably don't want to get into
<amjjawad> AFAIK, it is not the freenode staff who we are waiting for
<rww> < rww> | considering that hggdh already requested one, it's more bottlenecked on staff right now
<amjjawad> AFAIK, we are waiting someone from the 4 Ubuntu IRC Council
<rww> although perhaps he did the usual IRCC thing and asked in here and not #freenode for some reason
<rww> and it's not 4, it's 3. and there's an ongoing nomination process to get back up to 5
<rww> (and I gather one of them's a bit busy in real life right now, so... 2.5?)
<amjjawad> hopefully one of them will be based on Asia/Australia :)
<rww> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-irc/2014-November/001768.html
<rww> if you know anyone suitable ^ :)
<amjjawad> rww, tell me about real life :) I could write books about that. I understand how painful that is.
<Mikaela> If I have understood correctly, one Australian is going to apply.
<amjjawad> rww, IRC is not my thing, otherwise I would have applied and helped
<rww> amusingly, it's actually two Australians, but I imported one of them to the USA :P
<amjjawad> I have done heaps of stuff to Ubuntu for 4 years so I won't be late but I just don't like IRC much and have no time for it
<Mikaela> IRC would be my thing and some people think that I should apply when they are being scary, but luckily I am not even member and I can use that as excuse.
<amjjawad> I will send it to the LoCo team here
<rww> ah, he did ask staff in #freenode. none of them replied.
<amjjawad> email sent :) hope someone will step in.
<Unit193> rww: He normally does.
<rww> Unit193: good good
<amjjawad> so? looks like I need to wait for some other day?
<Tm_T> Mikaela: let's see
<rww> Tm_T: I just poked jayne :)
<Tm_T> rww: ah, thanks
<Mikaela> amjjawad: I think maybe you should also be at #freenode
<amjjawad> Mikaela, do I?
<rww> generally staff will just PM if they need you to confirm, so not really
<Mikaela> usually staffers have asked for confirmation of cloaked person from what I have followed and Tm_T and rww are currently talking with staffer there
<Mikaela> oh, I see
<rww> (heck, I used to just memoserv for mass requests :)
<amjjawad> channel joined, just in case :)
<rww> there we go, all sorted :)
<rww> and: congratulations :)
<amjjawad> I guess I need to log out and log back in, correcT?
<amjjawad> correct*
<Mikaela> congratulations
<Mikaela> no, it was already applied
<Tm_T> amjjawad: no, it's applied already
<Mikaela> and will always be applied when you identify to NickServ
<amjjawad> hmm, can't see that yet
<amjjawad> thank you for everything
<rww> amjjawad: /whois amjjawad. top line is what other see, we don't see the later one
<Mikaela> 2014-12-05 09:10:26+0200 <-- amjjawad (~amjjawad@c122-107-110-79.blktn5.nsw.optusnet.com.au) has quit (Changing host)
<Mikaela> 2014-12-05 09:10:26+0200 --> amjjawad (~amjjawad@ubuntu/member/amjjawad) has joined #ubuntu-irc
<rww> (the later one being the "is connecting one" line, I think the wording is)
<rww> from **
<amjjawad> thank you all, once more :)
<Mikaela> has certificate... and and is connecting from... if I recall correctly. Channel list is also hidden from everyone else than you except those channels that you share with the whoiser unless you are using umode -i (like me) but secret channels +s are hidden.
<Mikaela> you don't see has certificate... if you arne't using certfp
<Mikaela> you're welcome :)
<amjjawad> So, you're not yet a member, Mikaela ?
<Mikaela> no, I am not
<amjjawad> if you don't mind another Q: which community you're part of?
<Mikaela> the progress looks too difficult for me and I am not active enough and millions of different reasons
<Mikaela> mainly Ubuntu Finland and Ubuntu Women, I think
<amjjawad> I understand of course
<amjjawad> Since I'm the Ubuntu GNOME Community Manger, I can't help and must always ask :)
<Mikaela> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mikaela is my wiki page if you are interested
<amjjawad> are you interested to join Ubuntu GNOME?
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/amjjawad is mine
<Mikaela> I don't think I could do anything useful and I am using MATE as my primary desktop environment
<amjjawad> Mikaela, you never know, you might be more useful than anyone else so just in case: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GettingInvolved
<Mikaela>  You seem to have done a lot and your wiki page is a lot longer than mine
<amjjawad> Mikaela, 4 years, 24/7
<Mikaela> I can probably come to idle to your channel if you have any, but I don't think I can
<amjjawad> people don't believe I'm human, they think I'm a robot
<amjjawad> You don't see your real skills and talent. You're talented, find your talent :) everyone has something inside and could be helpful
<Mikaela> I wonder if people think that about me for being at IRC nearly 24/7 and bouncer might not help
<amjjawad> I have recruited many who are now Team Leaders :)
<Mikaela> I don't think I will become anything
<amjjawad> I disagree
<amjjawad> so many people said the same statement
<amjjawad> and they are doing many useful things
<amjjawad> a side from Ubuntu GNOME, Lubuntu, StartUbuntu, Ubuntu QA and I forgot where else .. I'm the founder of ToriOS
<amjjawad> based on Ubuntu but not an official flavor
<amjjawad> http://torios.org/
<amjjawad> just in case that is interested for you :)
<Mikaela> the only thing I seem to be doing is IRC support for Supybot and I cannot even code :(
<amjjawad> Oh, I am not a coder :)
<amjjawad> But I'm good with the other things I do
<amjjawad> I started from Ubuntu Forums :) giving technical support
<Mikaela> Forums were never my thing
<amjjawad> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1812877
<amjjawad> a year later, joined Lubuntu and had changed a lot for 2 years
<Mikaela> Your devel channel ( #ubuntu-gnome-devel ) looks a little empty by the way
<amjjawad> I'm not a developer Mikaela so I don't go there
<amjjawad> I don't like IRC but the recent changes in my life forced me to like it :)
<amjjawad> and use it
<Mikaela> It only has me, chanserv and ubuntulog2
<amjjawad> Trust me, you can do a lot. You don't need to be a developer
<Mikaela> I find developer channels often interesting
<amjjawad> I'm on #ubuntu-gnome almost daily
<amjjawad> but if you're not a coder, what is the point?
<Mikaela> I don't think I can do anything and I am mostly at IRC because I don't have any other kind of sociality
<Mikaela> they often announce commits and issues without having to open email client
<amjjawad> hmm, maybe IRC support?
<Mikaela> and some like #inspircd.dev are like offtopic channels
<Mikaela> (not on this network)
<Mikaela> maybe if I knew anything about anything
<amjjawad> Ok, I don't give up so here is another try: http://amjjawad.net/kibo/
<Mikaela> Tm_T: have you and valorie and who else recruited amjjawad into your conspiracy or something?
<Tm_T> Mikaela: who is amjjawad?
<amjjawad> Mikaela, no one recruits me, I do recruit people ;)
<Mikaela> amjjawad: you aren't the only one, it started from Tm_T from what I can see
<amjjawad> who is Tm_T ?
<amjjawad> never heard of him/her
<Tm_T> amjjawad: good question, let me know when you find out
<Mikaela>  what is "maanitella" in English?
<amjjawad> Tm_T, maybe when you find out about me ;)
<Mikaela> "persuade" and "wheedle" don't seem good translations
 * Mikaela seems to be drowning under different tabs
<amjjawad> Mikaela, my 4th try will be: if you wish to learn new stuff, join: http://wiki.linuxpadawan.net/AboutUs
<amjjawad> there are so many highly skilled and experienced people who are more than happy to take you under their wings Mikaela
<Mikaela> I will also die to too many channels
<Mikaela> 1 windows used (0 vertically / 0 horizontally split). 207 (of which 14 merged) buffers open: 1 core, 1 perl, 15 irc servers, 168 irc channels, 22 irc queries
<amjjawad> why would you join so many channels Mikaela if that is an overkill?
<Mikaela> linuxpadawan seems to have some negative way familiar names
<amjjawad> I usually on 4 channels only and I am not interested at the moment to join the 5th one :)
<amjjawad> negative way familiar names? Mikaela what do you mean?
<Mikaela> I am mostly interested in all channels or I have been asked to join some and never left or something
<Mikaela> bad experiences
<Mikaela> but I probably have those with everyone anyway
<amjjawad> Mikaela, are you saying some names here: http://wiki.linuxpadawan.net/AboutUs you know?
<Mikaela> too familiar bot too
<rww> I think this is perhaps a bit offtopic for "International Ubuntu IRC operators channel", folks :)
<Mikaela> oh, sorry
<Mikaela> amjjawad: would you like to PM or is there more suitable channel?
<amjjawad> for what?
<amjjawad> ohhh yes
<amjjawad> rww, so sorry
<amjjawad> I forgot that
<amjjawad> I thought I'm on one of the channels I'm on daily :)
<rww> no worries :)
<amjjawad> that is a proof that I'm not into IRC :P
<amjjawad> Mikaela, join #kibo please :) or #torios both are my channels
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-06
<deshack> Hi there
<deshack> I just wanted to ask for a cloak
<deshack> hggdh: ping
#ubuntu-irc 2014-12-07
<HFSPLUS> !ops | noooo waaaaaa
<ubottu> noooo waaaaaa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<HFSPLUS> !ops | https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XslbMYLexu4
<HFSPLUS> yay
<HFSPLUS> HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED
<HFSPLUS> ikonia, HFSPLUS HAS ARRIVED!
#ubuntu-irc 2015-11-30
<phillw> hi, anyone awake at this hour?
<k1l> some are. but depends on what the issue is if that people can help :)
<phillw> with issues going on, why is '/msg ChanServ KICK #channel nick' returning back "(02:22:44) ChanServ: (notice) Invalid command. Use /msg ChanServ help for a command listing."
<k1l> are you set +r on that channel?
<phillw> k1l: I'm the founder :)
<ninnnu> Well, if you see /msg chanserv help, you'll notice that kick isn't a valid command..
<k1l> yeah, i am not sure about freenode having that command on their chanserv
<phillw> ahh, good call. that is atheme version of irc
<k1l> but there is some chanserv please kick the user 'ish command
<phillw> I love standards... akick is fine on freenode :D
<phillw> which bans, but does not kick..
<ninnnu> You could always just op yourself and kick them. I don't think Chanserv does anonymous removal anyway if that's what you're looking for.
<phillw> yeah, iirc it is a mode +b with various *, !, - 's etc set.
<k1l> there is a remove command (which is not anonymous)
<phillw> ninnnu: I tried that... I am OP'd but my attempts to kick result in 'command not found'.
<ninnnu> phillw: /kick nick, skip chanserv
<ninnnu> It's a command in your client, not chanserv-thing
<phillw> (02:20:56) ChanServ: (notice) AKICK list for #phillw:
<phillw> (02:20:56) ChanServ: (notice) 1: add (tsimonq2) [setter: phillw, modified: 6m 9s]
<phillw> so, that is set.
<phillw> ooh, thanks ninnnu :)
<phillw> you can guess I'm used to having an admin bot for these tasks but with the ongoing DDoS attacks the bot has to be re-started each time.
<k1l> /remove #channel $nick :reason
<phillw> k1l: 'no such channel' /remove #phillw tsimonq2
<phillw> the channel is there :)
<k1l> /cs remove #chan nick
<phillw> k1l: just a kick will suffice..
<phillw> akick already has user banned, but that cannot take effect whilst user is still on the channel
<k1l> a remove is a kick
<phillw> any one on here a freenode staffer?
<k1l> just made by chanserv and not by the op. but the kickmessage is extended to who said chanserv to remoce
<k1l> but most clients dont autorejoin on a remove.
<phillw> k1l: so '/remove #phillw tsimonq2' should kick user tsimonq2 from channel #phillw ?
<k1l> /remove are the ircd commands. /cs remove is the one thats issued from chanserv. i am not sure which is still working (due to changes to the ircd) but i know one works since its in the chanserv.py i use with hexchat :)
<phillw> k1l: thanks for your help... those commands are not working and I cannot get my head around the mode +b flags :)
<k1l> /quote remove #channel nick       that works, just tested
<phillw> remove #phillw tsimonq2
<phillw> no such channel
<phillw> (03:08:59) phillw: remove #phillw tsimonq2
<phillw> (03:09:09) no such chan
<k1l> phillw: /quote remove #channel nick
<k1l> just tested from the webchat to make sure my scripts are not cheating there
<phillw> k1l: ahh, thanks... I was not using quote as I thought it was 'quote' as opposed to use!
<k1l> ah no, / is the starting of IRC commands
<phillw> you now see why I like an admin bot :)
<phillw> k1l: "(03:18:20) tsimonq2: phillw: your failed attempts to correctly remove me amuse me"
<k1l> well, use a proper irc client, then there are already made scripts :)   like for hexchat there is chanserv.py which is /cs kb user reason        and a user is gone and a ban is set.
<phillw> k1l: which part of issuing commands and kicking people has ANYTHING to do with my irc client?... Just a question.....
<k1l> you said its to complicated. so i think that proper scripted clients are much easier for that tasks.
<phillw> that's why we have an admin bot... the "/quote remove tsimonq2" did not work
<phillw> the +b bit did
<k1l> "/quote remove #channel tsimonq2"
<phillw> that worked !
<phillw> cheers...
<phillw> k1l: again, thank you. that channel is not a pure ubuntu channel, but many on there are.
<k1l> yeah, no problem. as you can see i dont know the chanserv/ircd commands all by heart. i just use the very simple script commands for my hexchat plugin.
<phillw> k1l: I did learn the basics, many moons ago (like when UBT was running) my master parted to become a freenode staffer and I was handed onto a new master. As such, I have a lot of patience for padawans.. but this one has gone over the tip of rules too many times now. As the last ones happened when his trainer was on vacation. Him off there and chat to his master is in order. His chances of getting ubuntu-membership are now zero.
<phillw> The topic for #ubuntu-irc is: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam | This is NOT a support channel, support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly | This channel is logged http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
 * phillw sorry
<phillw> a failed copy and paste of the best part of phrasing
<edhek> exit
<Pici> exit, stage left
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-02
<mhall119> pleia2: are you around to help with #ubuntu-communitycouncil? I think we've all been kicked out, and neither I nor sgclark can re-join
<Unit193> IRCC is on the access list, in theory they may be able to help as well.
<Unit193> Netsplits may have cleared the invex list if everyone, including ChanServ, were out at the same time.
<Pici> mhall119: if you don't mind, I can take a look.
<mhall119> Pici: thanks, I appreciate it
<Unit193> (Channel didn't exist, tried to join it and it re-sync'd.)
<Pici> mhall119: I've added invite exceptions for the current CC, you'll need to get someone else on the access list to set chanserv's guard on the channel to help this from happening again
<Pici> mhall119: can you try to join
<mhall119> Pici: who would be have the permission and knowledge to set chanserv's guard?
<mhall119> hmm, ChanServ has left the channel
<Pici> mhall119: lyz, czajkowski, dholbach or sabdfl... but also you still have entries for Beuno, Gwaihir, and cprofitt on the access list, so you may want to prune that.
<mhall119> heh, yeah, probably
<mhall119> thanks Pici
<Pici> np :
<Pici> )
<Unit193> Pici: FWIW, -release doesn't have a bug bot because ubot2 popped back up again, causing two bots to exist there, so ubot93 was banned.
<Pici> Unit193: sigh
<Pici> okay, I'll throw one of the bots in there
<Unit193> Could either leave as is, unban, poke infinity, or do that, yeah.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-03
<wxl> hey folks how does one add factoids to ubottu? i'd like to include one for the membership board like there is for the loco council
<k1l> you can propose them here and an admin will include them. or you get a ubottu account and can set them on you own
<wxl> ok, well then i propose the following:
<wxl> add factoid !membershipboard (like !lococouncil):  The Membership Board is ahoneybun, popey, hggdh, cwayne18, elacheche, IdleOne, iulian, jcastro, marcoceppi, Kilos, rickspencer3, s-fox, and toddy - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can also send them an email at ubuntu-membership-boards@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> k1l: although, how do i get an ubottu account?
<wxl> the usage guide for ubottu is currently 404
<k1l> Pici: and Unit193 manage the bots, afaik
<Pici> wxl: Are they okay with a factoid being added that will ping all of them?
<wxl> add factoid !membershipboard (like !lococouncil):  The Membership Board is ahoneybun, popey, hggdh, cwayne18, elacheche, IdleOne, iulian, jcastro, marcoceppi, Kilos, rickspencer3, s-fox, toddy, wxl - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can also send them an email at ubuntu-membership-boards@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> that's what i meant
<wxl> so since i'm on the list, yes, Pici :)
<Pici> wxl: okay, thats why I asked ;)
<wxl> understood, thx
<Pici> ubottu: membershipboard is <reply>  The Membership Board consists of ahoneybun, cwayne18, elacheche, hggdh, IdleOne, iulian, jcastro, Kilos, marcoceppi, popey, rickspencer3, s-fox, toddy and wxl - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can also send them an email at ubuntu-membership-boards@lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> I'll remember that, Pici
<wxl> thx pici
<Pici> wxl: np
<Na3iL> Hey guys :) if anyone available I request for Ubuntu cloak.
<k1l> what is your launchpad site?
<Na3iL> k1l, https://launchpad.net/~naeilzoueidi
<k1l> Na3iL: congrats on the membership, now we have to wait for someone from the IRCC to confirm
<Na3iL> Thank you k1l okay.
<Unit193> Pici (Which you may want to login to pici, btw), hggdh, Flannel ↑
 * nhandler is around to set the cloak once the IRCC approves it
<Pici> nhandler: great, I was just whoising some random staffers to see if they had low idle times.
<Unit193> Pici: A lot of them fake it.
<Pici> nhandler: Could you please cloak Na3iL with an ubuntu/member/na3il cloak?
<nhandler> Pici, Na3iL: Done. Congratulations on the Ubuntu Membership
<Na3iL> Thank Pici nhandler :D
<Unit193> nhandler: Congrats.
<Unit193> Erm...
<Pici> Na3iL: congrats :)
<nhandler> :)
<Na3iL> thanks Pici
<Unit193> Na3iL: Hello!  You may want to setup SASL so you have your cloak before joining channels, thus not cycling after join.  See http://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-xchat.shtml for xchat, or perhaps consider switching to hexchat for built-in support: http://freenode.net/sasl/sasl-hexchat.shtml
<Na3iL> sure Unit193 thanks for the informations!
<Unit193> Sure!
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-04
 * Mikaela is still wishing for xchat to be removed from the repos
<Unit193> Hexchat introduces bugs that are still unfixed, so there's still some reasons people would prefer it.
<Unit193> Don't like it?  Fine, don't use it.  Simple.
<Mikaela> What I don't like is people using it and needing support and it being dead and distributions having to do their own random patches e.g. to add TLS support.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-12-06
<LinStatSDR> Hello, I was wondering if I could get a cloak if possible? Thank you.
<LinStatSDR> Launchpad Link: https://launchpad.net/~mcnultyfrank86
#ubuntu-irc 2016-12-05
<lubotu3`> Azelphur called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
#ubuntu-irc 2018-12-03
<ozone007> hi
<ozone007> i am new here
#ubuntu-irc 2018-12-05
<Aaron> hey question
<Aaron> I'm getting some emails. from my own email which is timido@ubuntu.com
<wxl> probably better to ask at #canonical-sysadmin
<wxl> however, i think you'll find they don't originate from canonical servers
<wxl> they're just spoofing the from
<wxl> which is trivial to do
<Aaron> that's weird.
<wxl> typical spam/phishing behavior
#ubuntu-irc 2019-12-06
<powersj> hi - would it be possible to get the logging bot re-added to #cloud-init? We seemed to have lost the log bot in October
<dax> powersj: you might want to try opping up and then doing /invite ubuntulog, that sometimes magically fixes it
<dax> (it'll autojoin channels that are on its autojoin list if it falls out of them for some reason, so assuming you didn't get knocked off the list somehow...)
<dax> s/autojoin/autojoin-on-invite/
<powersj> dax, thanks - I see ubot5 so maybe that did it
<dax> ubot5 is a different thing, the logging bot is specifically ubuntulog
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-irc, dax said: ubot5 is a different thing, the logging bot is specifically ubuntulog
<dax> ubot5: hush
<powersj> ah ok
<dax> anyways. if inviting it doesn't get it back in the channel, someone should put in a ticket to canonical infra at rt@ubuntu.com
<powersj> thanks again!
